# Enduro Rahmen gesucht



## Aninaj (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

da ich mit meinem aktuellen Fully nicht so 100% zufrieden bin, überlege ich mir einen etwas passenderen Rahmen zuzulegen. 

Ich fahre aktuell ein Müsing Petrol 5 in S 

Was mich stört:
(1) das lange Sitzrohr (450 mm) - würde gerne den Sattel hier und da noch etwas weiter runter bekommen
(2) das tiefe Tretlager (Höhe sind ca. 330) - ich setze beim pedalieren ständig mit einer Pedale auf - oder bin ich nur zu blöde zum fahren und das ist normal?

Grundsätzlich komme ich sonst mit der Geo eigentlich ganz gut klar, zum hochfahren könnte der Rahmen aber auch gerne etwas länger sein.

Gefahren bin ich bisher:

- Liteville 301 in S - das fand ich zum hochfahren angenehmer und runter gabs erstmal auch nix zu meckern  - leider Sitzrohr 415 mm
- Propain Tyee in S - wobei ich hier nur kurz drauf saß, es aber einen sehr vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck gemacht hat - leider Sitzrohr hier auch 420 mm 
- Corratec Inside Link in S - Überstand ist ne Katastrophe, zu fahren ist es aber eigentlich gut

Zusätzlich "rausgesucht" habe ich bisher noch:

- Alutech Fanes oder das ICB 2.0 (beide 400er Sitzrohr)

Ich wälze schon seit einiger Zeit Geotabellen, aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich da nicht so richtig schlau draus. Die bisher gefahrenen Rahmen sind schon recht unterschiedlich und ich kann die anderen Rahmen da irgendwie nicht einordnen:




 

Leider lassen sich die Rahmen nicht mal eben so beim Stadler proberollen, geschweige denn im Gelände testen. Aber vielleicht habt ihr noch Tipps, wie ich einen besser passenden (den perfekten wirds wohl nicht geben - zumal ich ja gar nicht weiß, wie der aussehen soll  ) Rahmen finden könnte. Worauf ich achten soll, wo es vielleich noch eine Möglichkeit gibt zu testen.

Janni


----------



## scylla (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich aktuell ein Fully "bräuchte", würde es wahrscheinlich ein Last Coal werden. Das hat aktuell für meinen Begriff die schönste Geometrie. Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Ansicht.
Das On-One Codeine wäre bei mir auch noch im Rennen.

Sitzrohrlänge und Tretlagerhöhe von deinem aktuellen geht ja mal garnicht. 330mm finde ich sogar am HT tief, am Fully eine Katastrophe.

Das ICB 2.0 ist ja eher Trailbike als Enduro. Aber hat auch eine taugliche Geo, eben nicht so abfahrtslastig.
Leidwill würde ich persönlich eher nicht zuraten aus diversen Gründen (Hinterbaukonzept, Kundenfreundlichkeit/Service, Qualität,...). Hatte ich mal, würde ich mir nie mehr kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Juli 2016)

Jetzt wo du die beiden Rahmen ins Rennen wirfst, fällt mir erst auf, dass ich eigentlich gerne bei 2x vorn bleiben würde. Da fallen ja deine beiden Rahmen und das ICB 2.0 gleich wieder raus 

Dabei ist der Last echt ein schöner Rahmen 

Beim OnOne schreckt mich das das lange Steuerohr (130) ab. Fahre aktuell 100. Das wären ja 3 cm mehr an der Front. 

Liteville steht eigentlich auch nicht zur Wahl. Aber von der Geo fand ich es ganz angenehm, daher mal als Beispiel gelistet.


----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> da ich mit meinem aktuellen Fully nicht so 100% zufrieden bin, überlege ich mir einen etwas passenderen Rahmen zuzulegen.



Wieso hatte ich das vermutet? War nur ja eine Frage der Zeit... 

Konstruktiv kann ich zur Diskussion leider nicht beitragen, da ich mich in letzter Zeit eher nicht so mit der Fullyproblematik befaßt habe.
Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich meins abgebe...

Soll es denn eher abfahrtstauglich oder verspielt und wendig sein? Was genau möchtest Du damit fahren, in welchem Terrain?


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieso hatte ich das vermutet? War nur ja eine Frage der Zeit...



Ich quäl mich ja schon länger mit der Erkenntnis rum   Seit ich das On One fahre habe ich versucht mich mit dem Petrol anzufreunden, aber es will einfach nicht. Ich bin nicht total unzufrieden, hatte auch schon sehr gute Momente mit dem Bike, aber am Ende stören mich ein paar Sachen (s.o.)

Und die gilt es eigentlich auch "nur" abzuschaffen. Also etwas höheres Tretlager, damit ich nicht ständig hängen bleibe und etwas kürzeres Sitzrohr, um in anspruchsvolleren Passagen noch etwas mehr Freiheit zu erlangen. Ich möchte damit anständig den Berg hoch kommen, dabei hilft ein etwas längeres Bike (das fand ich z.B. am Liteville überraschend angenehm). Runter sollte es nicht zu sehr auf Schienen laufen, will kein Bikepark ballern, aber auch nicht super verspielt. Das paßt beim Petrol eigentlich ganz gut.

Was mich etwas wundert, vielleicht steh ich einfach auf dem Schlauch: Das OnOne hat eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 571 mm (mit 150er Gabel) - das Liteville hat 569 mm (glaube auch ne 150er Gabel). Da würde ich erwarten, dass sich das OnOne länger anfühlt beim hochfahren (wenn man denn 2mm spüren könnte  ) - macht es aber nicht. Vielmehr fühlt sich das OnOne extrem kurz an. Welchen Wert brauche ich also um eine Idee zu haben, wie lang sich das Rad anfühlt beim hochtreten? 

Reach und Stack allein können es ja nicht sein. Die beziehen den Sattel ja nicht mit ein und ich hab die bisher daher hauptsächlich für die Berabperformance berücksichtigt, aber vielleicht hab auch nen Denkfehler?


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2016)

2-fach vorne wirft leider ein paar Optionen gleich aus dem Rennen. 
Hast du schonmal 1x11 probiert und bist nicht damit glücklich geworden, dass du das von vornerein ausschließt? Ich kann schon verstehen, dass zumindest die Option einen Umwerfer zu montieren nett wäre, aber wenn das perfekte Rad daher käme, das nur keinen Umwerfer erlaubt, würde ich einfach darauf verzichten. Für mich wäre das noch der geringste Kompromiss, Geometrie und ein gescheites Hinterbaukonzept wäre mir letztendlich deutlich wichtiger. Gibt ja mittlerweile bis zu 50Z Ritzel hinten, da ist imo für mehr als genug Bandbreite gesorgt, zumindest an einem Enduro-Rad.

Das Banshee Rune (mit 27,5'' wegen Tretlagerhöhe) könntest du dir noch anschauen, das hat wohl noch eine Umwerferoption. Ich finde es halt in Gr. S zu kurz, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Zumindest nicht kürzer als Fanes und Tyee, die du in deiner Auswahl hast.

Mit dem Steuerrohr am Codeine hast du vollkommen recht, genau das wäre mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. 

In deiner Geometrie Vergleichstabelle fehlen mir BB-Drop und Kettenstrebenlänge. Auch wichtig!

Es ist auch schwierig, da allgemeine Tipps zu geben, da ist viel Ansichtssache und Körpergeometrie dabei. Ich kann dir nur sagen, was meine Kriterien für eine gute Fully-Geometrie wären:

- im Vergleich zum Hardtail gerne lang/flach. Ein Hardtail muss willig nach vorne kippen, damit man es beim Schnellfahren gut "übers Vorderrad" fahren kann. Am Fully ist das nicht so wichtig, das trampelt ja nicht am Heck, daher kann man das beim Schnellfahren auch deutlich länger in der "heavy feet, light hands" Grundposition fahren. Daher darf das ein tieferes Tretlager haben, einen längeren Reach, einen höheren Stack, einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. 
- Längerer Reach erlaubt für mein Empfinden einen höheren Stack ohne sofort zu Überschlagsgefühlen zu führen, daher ist mir auch am Fully eine möglichst kurze Steuerrohrlänge nicht ganz so wichtig - sofern eben der Reach einigermaßen lang und der Lenkwinkel einigermaßen flach ist. Zu hoch darf es aber natürlich trotzdem nicht sein, das Codeine fände ich da auch schon sehr grenzwertig.
Langer Reach wäre für mich (1,70m Körpergröße) irgendwas zwischen 415 und 430, unter 400 finde ich recht kurz. Lenkwinkel würde ich am Enduro-Fully maximal 66°, ideal eher 65-65,5° haben wollen. 
- Kettenstreben sind in Größe S ja üblicher Weise eher zu lang als zu kurz. Generell darf das am Fully aber auch gerne länger sein, der gemütlichen Grundposition zuliebe. Am Tyee wäre es mir aber, vor allem in Relation zum kurzen Hauptrahmen, zu lang.
- Sitzrohr möglichst ganz gerade oder wenigstens der Knick möglichst weit unten. Bei ein paar Modellen ist der Knick dermaßen ausgeprägt und dämlich angebracht, dass es bei der S Größe selbst mit langhubigen Remote-Sattelstützen ein Problem gibt. Vor allem wenn das Sitzrohr einen Knick hat und man zwangsweise eine Remote-Stütze benutzen muss, sollte es wenigstens so kurz wie möglich sein, weil man durch die Stütze ja eh nochmal mindestens 3cm Absenkweg "verliert". 
- Tretlagerhöhe nicht unter 340mm, sonst setzt man nur ständig auf.

Ich persönlich fände z.B. die Geometrie vom Tyee ganz furchtbar, zu hoch (Sitzrohr), zu kurz (Oberrohr), Heck in Relation zu lang (Kettenstreben). Fanes wäre wenigstens nicht zu hoch und die Relation zu den Kettenstreben stimmt besser, aber es wäre mir auch zu kurz.
Das Corratec wäre mir in Größe 39 auch zu kurz und in Größe 42 zu hoch, ansonsten geht's in die richtige Richtung.
Das ICB könnte ich mir aus deiner Auswahl am ehesten vorstellen, ich würd ihm eine "zu lange" Gabel verpassen um Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel in die richtige Richtung zu korrigieren, und evtl wenn das nicht reicht noch einen Winkelsteuersatz. Aber das würde halt schon irgendwie unter "Missbrauch" laufen


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> I
> Was mich etwas wundert, vielleicht steh ich einfach auf dem Schlauch: Das OnOne hat eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 571 mm (mit 150er Gabel) - das Liteville hat 569 mm (glaube auch ne 150er Gabel). Da würde ich erwarten, dass sich das OnOne länger anfühlt beim hochfahren (wenn man denn 2mm spüren könnte  ) - macht es aber nicht. Vielmehr fühlt sich das OnOne extrem kurz an. Welchen Wert brauche ich also um eine Idee zu haben, wie lang sich das Rad anfühlt beim hochtreten?



Für die Länge beim Sitzen ist eigentlich schon die horizontale Oberrohrlänge der richtige Wert.
Beim "Gefühl" spielt aber noch die Lenkerhöhe mit rein. Also Sattelüberhöhung wenn man so will. Reach und Stack sind ja eher relevant wenn man im Stehen fährt. Wenn der Lenker hoch ist, fühlt sich ein langes Rad kürzer an, weil man aufrechter sitzt. Andersrum kann sich bei tiefem Lenker ein kurzes Rad länger anfühlen, weil man geduckter sitzt.
Und natürlich noch ganz trivial die Vorbaulänge und Lenkerkröpfung, damit kann ein Rad auch schon deutlich länger werden. Allein schon die Lenkerkröpfung macht ziemlich viel aus, 8° vs 12° ist an den Lenkerenden gemessen schon einiges an zusätzlicher Länge.
Um zu beurteilen, warum sich das Liteville für dich höher angefühlt hat müsste man also auch noch wissen, welcher Vorbau/Lenker da montiert war und wie hoch das vorne war, im Vergleich zum On-One.


----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du die beiden Rahmen ins Rennen wirfst, fällt mir erst auf, dass ich eigentlich gerne bei 2x vorn bleiben würde. Da fallen ja deine beiden Rahmen und das ICB 2.0 gleich wieder raus
> 
> ...


Mit der Vyro Kurbel ist eine Umwerferbefestigung nicht mehr nötig! Du hast 2-fach vorn und benötigst keinen Umwerfer mehr, allerdings einen Trigger (aber beim Umwerfer ja auch!)

Mit der Vyro kannst Du jeden Rahmen 2-fach fahren!

Das ICB 2.0 kann aber einen Umwerfer befestigen!

Zur Vyro Kurbel siehe vyro.com oder hier im Forum!


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2016)

Hmm.. also ich schließe 1fach nicht grundsätzlich aus, habe nur die Angst, dass es nicht reicht. Wahrscheinlich unbegründet, wenn ich andere mit ihrer 11fach rumkurbeln sehe, aber da ich nie wirklich eine gefahren bin... schwierig. Die Vyro Kurbel hab ich schon gesehen, denke aber nicht, dass ich die haben möchte. Dann schon eher 1fach 

Hab mal die Geotabelle etwas gepimpt:

Blau unterlegt = meine Räder
Orange unterlegt = bin ich mal gefahren
rot = ungünstige Werte / orange = Grenzwertig
schwarz unterlegt = Mittelwerte meiner Erfahrungen die eventuell eine gute Geo bieten könnten (was immer das heißen mag  )





Demnach würde das aktuelle *Fanes 5.0* (im 1. Post in der Liste steht das 3.0er drin) am Besten zu den Werten passen. Mal schauen, ob ich das mal richtig Probefahren kann ...  (Hatte mit XXXDriver Kontakt, der ja sein Fanes-Rahmen grade verkauft (hat?), allerdings ist das auch ein älteres Modell mit dem kürzeren Reach und irgendwie konnte mich das nicht so richtig überzeugen.)

Das *Tyee* fand ich nicht schlecht, bin es aber letztlich zu kurz gefahren, um wirklich einen Eindruck zu bekommen. Finde das Sitzrohr aber auch noch zu lang und das mit der Kettenstrebe ist sicherlich auch ein gutes Argument, die ist schon ganz schön lang.

Beim *ICB 2.0* wäre mal die effektive Tretlagerhöhe interessant. Der 20mm BB Drop klingt heftig. Laut Geotabelle gilt das für eine 160er Gabel - 545 mm (der Rahmen verträgt wohl 130 - 160).

Das *Last Coal* ist auch nicht weit weg von den Werten (die, wie ich vermute, passen könnten  ). Eine Probefahrt ist hier aber wahrscheinlich noch schwieriger zu machen und das 1fach ist so ne Sache...

Hach ja - vielleicht fahr ich meine grüne Möhre einfach doch noch ne Weile


----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hmm.. also ich schließe 1fach nicht grundsätzlich aus, habe nur die Angst, dass es nicht reicht. Wahrscheinlich unbegründet, wenn ich andere mit ihrer 11fach rumkurbeln sehe, aber da ich nie wirklich eine gefahren bin... schwierig. Die Vyro Kurbel hab ich schon gesehen, denke aber nicht, dass ich die haben möchte. Dann schon eher 1fach
> ...


Ich kann nur sagen, die Vyro funktioniert perfekt und da die Kettenlinie bei beiden KB gleich bleibt entspricht sie den 1-fach Systemen.

Ausschließen würde ich die Vyro nicht von vornherein, aber wenn Du nicht magst, dann ist das halt so. Für den Fall, dass Du Probe fahren möchtest, gerne, wenn Du im Raum Mittelfranken unterwegs bist.

Bemühe einfach mal einen Ritzelrechner (oder rechne selbst um) dann merkst Du gleich, ob 1-fach für Dich reicht.


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, die Vyro funktioniert perfekt und da die Kettenlinie bei beiden KB gleich bleibt entspricht sie den 1-fach Systemen.
> 
> Ausschließen würde ich die Vyro nicht von vornherein, aber wenn Du nicht magst, dann ist das halt so. Für den Fall, dass Du Probe fahren möchtest, gerne, wenn Du im Raum Mittelfranken unterwegs bist.
> 
> Bemühe einfach mal einen Ritzelrechner (oder rechne selbst um) dann merkst Du gleich, ob 1-fach für Dich reicht.



Glaube ich dir gerne  Aber aktuell suche ich erstmal einen Rahmen - und nur den - und wenn ich da was gefunden hab, schaue ich, ob ich Teile von meinem aktuellen übernehme, oder ein komplettes Bike nehme oder ne Mischung aus beidem.

Daher möchte ich mir aktuell noch keinen Kopf um den letztlichen Antrieb machen, aber eure Einwände sind natürlich korrekt, auf 2x zu bestehen ist keine gute Vorgehensweise.

Zur Vyro - ich fahre aktuell 22 vorn zu 36 hinten und das muss bleiben, wenn nicht sogar noch etwas kleiner. 22er Blatt gibts aber aktuell scheinbar noch nicht. Aber mal abwarten, ob ich überhaupt nen Rahmen finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2016)

Ich werfe mal das Felt Decree in den Ring...

kurz zur Übersetzung: 22 zu 36 = 0,6111; 24 zu 40 = 0,6 ! Kassette 11-40 gibts für relativ wenig € z.B. bei: http://www.actionsports.de/sunrace-...sPartner=100&gclid=CL3ghK6mmM4CFQoo0wodZ7EIeQ

Mach Dir ruhig weiter Gedanken. Macht ja auch Spaß!


----------



## murmel04 (29. Juli 2016)

Oh je wenn ich das alles lese wird mir schon Angst und Bange wenn ein neues Fully bei mir ansteht


----------



## brmlm (29. Juli 2016)

Bitte beachte aber auch das sich bei einem all zu kurzen Sitzrohr der Sattel evtl. gar nicht ganz runter gelassen werden kann, da er sonst am Reifen streift...
Siehe z.b. meine Bilder, beim Magix (S) ist es sehr kmap beim Coal (M) bleiben noch rund 2 cm luft zwischen reifen und Sattel wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist...

Gruss Dani

UUUPS, Sorry erst gerade gesehen das ich ja im Lady Bereich gelandet bin


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> UUUPS, Sorry erst gerade gesehen das ich ja im Lady Bereich gelandet bin



 So lange deine Beiträge konstruktiv sind, darfst du gerne deine Hinweise loswerden.



brmlm schrieb:


> Bitte beachte aber auch das sich bei einem all zu kurzen Sitzrohr der Sattel evtl. gar nicht ganz runter gelassen werden kann, da er sonst am Reifen streift...
> Siehe z.b. meine Bilder, beim Magix (S) ist es sehr kmap beim Coal (M) bleiben noch rund 2 cm luft zwischen reifen und Sattel wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist...



Das ist natürlich ein berchtigter Einwand. Ich bin jetzt aber mal so blauäugig und vermute, dass der Hersteller das wenigstens ein bißchen bedacht hat  Beim Coal in M ist das Sitzrohr nur 1 cm länger als beim S - das heißt da bleibt dann von den 2 vielleicht noch 1 cm (je nach Stütze und Sattel). Paßt  Aber ich werde den Hinweis mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## brmlm (29. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> So lange deine Beiträge konstruktiv sind, darfst du gerne deine Hinweise loswerden.



Danke



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein berchtigter Einwand. Ich bin jetzt aber mal so blauäugig und vermute, dass der Hersteller das wenigstens ein bißchen bedacht hat  Beim Coal in M ist das Sitzrohr nur 1 cm länger als beim S - das heißt da bleibt dann von den 2 vielleicht noch 1 cm (je nach Stütze und Sattel). Paßt  Aber ich werde den Hinweis mal im Hinterkopf behalten.



Dachte ich auch, leider passt das bei mir, mit meiner Sattelposition welche aber nicht besonders weit hinten ist, nicht ganz.
Die von mir angegebene "Luft" habe ich mit der aktuellen Einstellung gemessen.
Das heisst, die Stütze (Kindshock Lev Integra oder so mit 150mm Hub) schaut bereits rund 3 cm Raus.


Somit könnte es beim Last je nach Stützen/Sattelkombination auch schon knapp werden.
Beim Solix noch extremer, hat aber halt auch 15mm mehr Federweg...


----------



## Aninaj (29. Juli 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, leider passt das bei mir, mit meiner Sattelposition welche aber nicht besonders weit hinten ist, nicht ganz.
> Die von mir angegebene "Luft" habe ich mit der aktuellen Einstellung gemessen.
> Das heisst, die Stütze (Kindshock Lev Integra oder so mit 150mm Hub) schaut bereits rund 3 cm Raus.



 Das klingt ja ned so dolle. Das heißt du kannst du 3 cm nicht mehr versenken, weil dann der Reifen am Sattel streift?! Blöd. Wobei ich über 150mm Hub auch schon froh wäre, hab aktuell nur 125.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmlm (29. Juli 2016)

Bei mir klappt es gerade so (kenne meine Schrittlänge nicht auswendig) allerdings könnte man, rein vom Sitzrohr her, die Sattelstütze noch ca. 3 cm einschieben...


----------



## brmlm (29. Juli 2016)

Also so ist:
-Richtige einstellung für mich
-Sattelstütze ganz ausgefahren
-ca. 2cm Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattel (Voll eingefedert und der verstellbare teil der Sattelstütze ganz eingefahren)

Kann aber je nach Sattel, Sattelstütze oder gar Reifen wieder anders aussehen...
Würde es beim Probefahren einfach ausprobieren..


----------



## scylla (29. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab mal die Geotabelle etwas gepimpt:
> 
> Blau unterlegt = meine Räder
> Orange unterlegt = bin ich mal gefahren
> ...



Vorsicht mit deinem Vergleich der Tretlagerhöhen!
Du vergleichst hier den BB-Drop. Ansich der am besten vergleichbare Wert. Aber seit es eine gefühlte Million unterschiedliche Reifengrößen gibt doch nicht mehr so einfach. An einem 27,5'' Rahmen (der auch mit solchen LR gefahren wird), darf das Tretlager 12,5mm weiter unterhalb der Nabenachse liegen als bei einem 26'' Rahmen, um dieselbe Bodenfreiheit zu bekommen.
Wenn das Liteville mit 26'' Laufrädern 10mm BB-Drop hat, müsste das Tretlager also ab Boden gemessen 2,5mm tiefer liegen als am ICB, das mit 27,5'' Rädern 20mm BB-Drop hat, und 8,5 mm tiefer als an deinem Müsing, das mit 27,5'' Rädern 13mm BB-Drop hat. Am Liteville müsste der BB-Drop also fast schon dunkelrot markiert sein, falls der Wert in deiner Tabelle stimmt.

Außerdem muss man die ganzen Werte auch immer in einem Zusammenhang sehen. Also einzelne Werte als ungünstig rauszupicken funktioniert auch nicht so wirklich. Ich nehme als Beispiel das Tyee Flo: recht hohes Tretlager (-3 bei 27,5'' Laufrädern) zusammen mit kurzem Reach (<<400) und langen Kettenstreben (443). Der kurze Reach und die langen Kettenstreben setzen den Fahrer sehr weit in die Mitte, in Grundposition ist also schon viel Druck aufm Vorderrad. In der Ebene ein tolles Konzept, kann man sich faul draufstellen und hat in offenen Kurven immer noch automatisch genug Last am Vorderrad. Wenn es mal etwas mehr bergab geht muss das dann dazu führen, dass der Fahrer schnell mal "sehr viel" Last vorne hat, durch den recht kurzen Reach sich auch noch jede kleine Lastverteilung stark bemerkbar macht bzw man einfach wenig Platz für Bewegungen hat. Ein hohes Tretlager verstärkt das noch zusätzlich, man wird dann einfach sehr an den Kippunkt gesetzt. Man muss also ständig aufpassen, nicht vorneüber zu fliegen, hat aber durch die langen Kettenstreben trotzdem noch kein wendiges Rad. Wenn man für solche Kippunkt-Spielereien eigentlich ja ein Hardtail hat, das das besser kann und wendiger ist, würde ich sowas an einem Enduro-Fully nicht haben wollen.
Die Tretlagerhöhe ansich fände ich prima, hoch mag ich. Aber das Gesamtpaket mit den anderen Werten wär mir nix, daher wäre bei mir am Tyee die Tretlagerhöhe auch rot markiert, obwohl ich den Wert ansonsten gut heißen würde.
Beim Nukeproof dasselbe.
Das sind beides Räder, die wahrscheinlich in den großen Größen super funktionieren, aber mir in der kleinen Größe gar nicht gefallen wollen, weil nur der Hauptrahmen "schrumpft" und alles andere gleich bleibt.

Das Fanes 5.0 sieht in der Tat deutlich schöner aus als das 3.0 in der oberen Tabelle 
Das hat ja jetzt eine wirklich feine Geometrie, gefällt mir prima!

Beim Coal würde ich persönlich eher M nehmen. Nur 1cm höher, dafür schönere Länge.

Deine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefällt mir ja am allerbesten. Ich glaub unsere Vorstellungen von einem guten Rad decken sich da ziemlich gut 



brmlm schrieb:


> Bitte beachte aber auch das sich bei einem all zu kurzen Sitzrohr der Sattel evtl. gar nicht ganz runter gelassen werden kann, da er sonst am Reifen streift...
> Siehe z.b. meine Bilder, beim Magix (S) ist es sehr kmap beim Coal (M) bleiben noch rund 2 cm luft zwischen reifen und Sattel wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist...



Da kommt es aber immer auch auf die Raderhebungs-Kurve an. Da kann man mal wieder nicht pauschalisieren, wie hoch das Sitzrohr sein "muss". Wenn das Hinterrad beim Einfedern nach vorne/oben ausweicht kann es eher mit dem Sattel kollidieren als wenn es nach hinten/oben ausweicht. Außerdem gibt es ja dann noch Tricksereien mit voneinander abweichendem effektivem und realem Sitzrohrwinkel, wodurch sich die Sattelposition bei eingefahrener Sattelstütze auch noch manipulieren lässt (wenn der reale Sitzrohrwinkel deutlich flacher ist als der effektive, kommt der Sattel bei eingefahrener Stütze immer weiter nach vorne, weg vom Hinterrad).


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit deinem Vergleich der Tretlagerhöhen!
> Du vergleichst hier den BB-Drop. Ansich der am besten vergleichbare Wert. Aber seit es eine gefühlte Million unterschiedliche Reifengrößen gibt doch nicht mehr so einfach. An einem 27,5'' Rahmen (der auch mit solchen LR gefahren wird), darf das Tretlager 12,5mm weiter unterhalb der Nabenachse liegen als bei einem 26'' Rahmen, um dieselbe Bodenfreiheit zu bekommen.



Ja, dem bin ich mir bewußt, leider geben nur sehr sehr wenige Hersteller überhaupt Werte für die wirkliche Tretlagerhöhe an  Bin dabei diese Info zusammenzusuchen, aber das ist sehr mühselig, daher muss erstmal der BB Drop herhalten, aber ich ziehe das LV aktuell eh nicht in Betracht, hab es aber drin, weil ich es gefahren bin und daher einen Eindruck über die Geo habe. Alle anderen Räder haben 27,5 und zumindest ein wenig vergleichen läßt sich das (wobei natürlich nicht alle mit den gleichen Reifen/Felgen etc.) messen.



scylla schrieb:


> Außerdem muss man die ganzen Werte auch immer in einem Zusammenhang sehen. Also einzelne Werte als ungünstig rauszupicken funktioniert auch nicht so wirklich. Ich nehme als Beispiel das Tyee Flo: recht hohes Tretlager (-3 bei 27,5'' Laufrädern) zusammen mit kurzem Reach (<<400) und langen Kettenstreben (443). Der kurze Reach und die langen Kettenstreben setzen den Fahrer sehr weit in die Mitte, in Grundposition ist also schon viel Druck aufm Vorderrad. In der Ebene ein tolles Konzept, kann man sich faul draufstellen und hat in offenen Kurven immer noch automatisch genug Last am Vorderrad....



Danke für die Erklärung - das hilft mir auch weiter worauf ich noch achten sollte. 



scylla schrieb:


> Das Fanes 5.0 sieht in der Tat deutlich schöner aus als das 3.0 in der oberen Tabelle
> Das hat ja jetzt eine wirklich feine Geometrie, gefällt mir prima!



Was mich am Fanes aktuell noch "stört", ist der viele Federweg, ich frag mich, ob ich den brauch, aber wahrscheinlich stört der auch nicht, oder?



scylla schrieb:


> Beim Coal würde ich persönlich eher M nehmen. Nur 1cm höher, dafür schönere Länge.



Hab's mal aufgenommen, das kommt nahe ans Corratec ran, was ich als sehr angenehm zu fahren empfand (Nur die Überstandshöhe ging da echt nicht) 

Hmm.. Das blaue Coal auf dem Bild weiter oben steht leider in der Schweiz  Dafür hab ich aber mal 1x11 im Ritzelrechner mit meiner aktuellen Schaltung verglichen. Ich würde unten zwei schwere Gänge verlieren - wollte die Tage mal testen, ob ich bei meinen Touren auch ohne die auskomme... trete meist nicht so schwer, oder hinten noch ne größere Kassette mit mehr als 42...



scylla schrieb:


> Deine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefällt mir ja am allerbesten. Ich glaub unsere Vorstellungen von einem guten Rad decken sich da ziemlich gut



 Dann laß uns eine Schmiede finden, die uns zwei Rahmen baut


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2016)

nur mal kurz meine 5ct:

@  Fanes: der Federweg stört, wenn man ihn nicht braucht. Das ist kein AM, sondern ein Superenduro. Wenn man es braucht, richtig geil. Sonst anstrengend.

@ tiefes Tretlager: das stört nur, wenn man riesige Felsstufen fahren will, oder das Bike dadurch einen hohen Stack hat. An das Aufsetzen der Pedale gewöhnt man sich, ich finde das bei 335mm am Trailbike nicht so wild.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @  Fanes: der Federweg stört, wenn man ihn nicht braucht. Das ist kein AM, sondern ein Superenduro. Wenn man es braucht, richtig geil. Sonst anstrengend.



AM - Sowas suche ich ja gar nicht. Und inwiefern anstrengend? Das Teibun würde mir vom Federweg auch mehr zusagen, wenn da nicht der steile Lenkwinkel und das flache Tretlager wären... 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ tiefes Tretlager: das stört nur, wenn man riesige Felsstufen fahren will, oder das Bike dadurch einen hohen Stack hat. An das Aufsetzen der Pedale gewöhnt man sich, ich finde das bei 335mm am Trailbike nicht so wild.



Ich gewöhne mich seit einem Jahr nicht daran, dass mich mein Pedal ständig aushebelt, wenn ich mal nen Trail hochkurbel. Ich bekomme da regelrechte Wutanfälle. Dagegebn bin immer wieder erstaunt, wo ich mit meinem HT überall drüber fahren kann, wo ich mit dem Petrol schon längst wieder hängengeblieben wäre. Gerade wenn ich beide Räder im Wechsel fahre könnte ich das Petrol manchmal in den Wald pfeffern...


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich aber mal 1x11 im Ritzelrechner mit meiner aktuellen Schaltung verglichen. Ich würde unten zwei schwere Gänge verlieren - wollte die Tage mal testen, ob ich bei meinen Touren auch ohne die auskomme... trete meist nicht so schwer, oder hinten noch ne größere Kassette mit mehr als 42...



Ich hab aktuell eine 11-42 Shimano Kassette mit einem 28er Kettenblatt. In der Ebene ist halt bei 30km/h Schluss, drüber kommt man sich vor wie ein Hamster auf Speed. Dafür ist das dann in den kleinen Gängen auch alpentauglich. Mit einer (mir zu teuren) Sram Kassette mit 10er Ritzel gäbe es noch einen etwas größeren Gang. Aber ansich finde ich es so schon ok, das Bedürfnis nach mehr Bandbreite hält sich schwer in Grenzen.  Daher werde ich bei der 42er Kassette bleiben. Ansonsten wäre die 11-46 Sunrace Kassette auch eine Option, die würde ich dann mit einem 30er Kettenblatt kombinieren.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ tiefes Tretlager: das stört nur, wenn man riesige Felsstufen fahren will, oder das Bike dadurch einen hohen Stack hat. An das Aufsetzen der Pedale gewöhnt man sich, ich finde das bei 335mm am Trailbike nicht so wild.



Ich hab an meinem 26'' Fully eine Tretlagerhöhe von >350mm überm Boden. Und trotzdem setze ich auch beim Runterfahren oft genug mit dem Bash auf. Dabei fahr ich gar nicht so riesige Stufen, physikalisch wäre da weit mehr drin als ich mich traue. Eigentlich wäre mir das Aufsetzen ja auch egal, dafür gibt's ja einen Bash. Aber wenn es mal richtig satt aufsetzt, gibt das gleichzeitig auch einen schönen Tritt von unten, wo du glaubst, es hebelt dich jetzt gleich aus. Finde ich unangenehm. Von daher würde es mich ein tiefes Tretlager nicht nur beim Hochkurbeln stören (da natürlich sowieso am meisten, aber eben nicht nur).

Fanes: zumindest die alte, auf der ich mal gehockt habe, hat ein recht plüschiges Fahrwerk. Zwar nicht mehr Federweg als andere Räder, aber es fühlt sich eben recht satt an. Da kommt wenig vom Untergrund durch, also eigentlich ist es ein sehr gut funktionierendes Fahrwerk. Aber auch eins, das einem das Rumspielen (Heck rumheben) nicht gerade so einfach macht wie ein Hardtail. Denke mal, dass cxfahrer das meint.
Für mich wäre das Fahrwerk kein Negativkriterium gegen die Fanes, sondern eher ein Positivkriterium. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass man total im Federweg ersäuft. Für direktes Fahrerlebnis gibt's ja Hardtails  Ich hätte mir mal fast eine Fanes gekauft, das Heck hat mir gefallen. Nur damals fand ich das einfach zu kurz, was sich ja jetzt anscheinend gebessert hat.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell eine 11-42 Shimano Kassette mit einem 28er Kettenblatt. In der Ebene ist halt bei 30km/h Schluss, drüber kommt man sich vor wie ein Hamster auf Speed. Dafür ist das dann in den kleinen Gängen auch alpentauglich. Mit einer (mir zu teuren) Sram Kassette mit 10er Ritzel gäbe es noch einen etwas größeren Gang. Aber ansich finde ich es so schon ok, das Bedürfnis nach mehr Bandbreite hält sich schwer in Grenzen.  Daher werde ich bei der 42er Kassette bleiben. Ansonsten wäre die 11-46 Sunrace Kassette auch eine Option, die würde ich dann mit einem 30er Kettenblatt kombinieren.



Okay, ich oute mich mal als Luschi . Ich fahre aktuell 22/36 als kleinsten Gang (am 26" HT) und möchte den nicht missen. Daher wäre am 27,5" mit 1x11 selbst ein 26er Blatt (Kassette 11-42) nicht wirklich ausreichend - und dazu verliere ich die zwei kleinsten Gänge - mehr als 25km/h kann ich dann eigentlich nicht mehr treten...  Bliebe nur eine noch größere Kassette (besagte Sunrace), wobei ich mich dann frage wie sinnvoll das ist auf biegen und brechen 1x zu fahren, wenn ich einfach nicht den Bumms in den Beinen dafür hab...


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2016)

Ich werfe hier mal das ION 16 in Größe S in die Runde:

ION 16 27,5 TechSheet.pdf

Kommt an die Wunschmaße teilweise ziemlich nah ran. Gibt es auch nur als Rahmen.


----------



## Fury (31. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay, ich oute mich mal als Luschi . Ich fahre aktuell 22/36 als kleinsten Gang (am 26" HT) und möchte den nicht missen. Daher wäre am 27,5" mit 1x11 selbst ein 26er Blatt (Kassette 11-42) nicht wirklich ausreichend - und dazu verliere ich die zwei kleinsten Gänge - mehr als 25km/h kann ich dann eigentlich nicht mehr treten...  Bliebe nur eine noch größere Kassette (besagte Sunrace), wobei ich mich dann frage wie sinnvoll das ist auf biegen und brechen 1x zu fahren, wenn ich einfach nicht den Bumms ....]


Öhm, nein,du bist keine Luschi!
Vor drei Jahren bin ich den Alpencross mit einem 26er und 22/36 vorn mit 11-36 hinten gefahren. Hat gepasst. 
Bei meinem aktuellen 29er dachte ich, dass die Vyro mit 11-40 hinten reicht. Hat sich auf meinem Hometrails und im Mittelgebirge ganz gut angefühlt. Zumal m. E. Das Gefühl am 29er eh anders ist, aber das täuscht! Vor zwei Wochen in den Alpen war das schon eine ganz andere Nummer. 
Also hab ich mal wieder die Ritzel ausgerechnet und heraus kam, dass ich mindestens ein 44er hinten brauche um etwa die gleiche Übersetzung wie am 26 er zu haben.
Darum hab ich nun die Sunrace 11-46 drauf. Ist zwar mit 46 Zähnen ein bisschen too much aber über 200€ für die Hope Kassette gebe ich nicht aus! Nabe kommt ja auch dazu!
Jetzt habe ich ein Sram x-horizon 1x11 fach Schaltwerk drauf mit der Vyro vorn und das fühlt sich schon sehr sehr gut an. 
nur 1-fach vorn reicht für mich einfach nicht, das kann ich drehen und wenden wie ich will! Ich brauche mindestens ein 28er KB vorn und dann wirds immer noch schwierig. Also, warum quälen wenn es auch anders geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> AM - Sowas suche ich ja gar nicht. Und inwiefern anstrengend? Das Teibun würde mir vom Federweg auch mehr zusagen, wenn da nicht der steile Lenkwinkel und das flache Tretlager wären...


Ich bin damit mal die MadEastEnduro gefahren, das war einfach zu anstrengend, aus den Kurven raus zu beschleunigen.
Gewicht und Federweg gehen halt auf Kosten der Spritzigkeit. Aber ich liebe es, wenn ich am Gardasee oder auf LaPalma bin. Nicht nur fluffig, sondern man kanns auch aktiv fahren.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich gewöhne mich seit einem Jahr nicht daran, dass mich mein Pedal ständig aushebelt, wenn ich mal nen Trail hochkurbel. Ich bekomme da regelrechte Wutanfälle. Dagegebn bin immer wieder erstaunt, wo ich mit meinem HT überall drüber fahren kann, wo ich mit dem Petrol schon längst wieder hängengeblieben wäre. Gerade wenn ich beide Räder im Wechsel fahre könnte ich das Petrol manchmal in den Wald pfeffern...


Naja, so Trails wo man hängenbleibt...irgendwann gewöhnt man sich. Und das Aufsetzen: dazu hab ich nen Bash am Trailster. Das scheppert dann, aber es stört nicht den Fahrfluss. Dachte auch erst, das wäre ein Problem, aber wars nicht. Der Mitfahrer mit seinem LV301 hatte ein Problem, weil er keinen Bash dranhatte...das gute N/W KB hatte schon einen Knick.

Für lange bergauf brauche ich auch wenigstens 24/36 oder 22/34. Mit meinem 1*11 würde ich viel mehr schieben müssen, und bei knapp 10% auf ner Forststrasse oder Asphalt ist das doof.


----------



## Pirania65 (1. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> - Liteville 301 in S - das fand ich zum hochfahren angenehmer und runter gabs erstmal auch nix zu meckern  - leider Sitzrohr 415 mm


 
Für mich ist bei LV "S" das Sitzrohr auch etwas zu lang. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt das Ding etwas zu kürzen. 5 mm würde im jedem Fall ohne größere Probleme gehen, 10-15 mm ist aber bestimmt machbar, wenn sonst alles an dem Bike passt. Seit ich aber den on one 45650 habe (14") , steht der LV nur noch in der Garage rum, daher habe ich den Plan erst ein mal auf´s Eis gelegt .


----------



## scylla (1. August 2016)

Ich würde als weitere Alternative noch das Kona Process 153 ins Rennen werfen. Ziemlich radikal auf Abfahrt getrimmte Geo mit dem sehr langen Reach und kurzen KS. Gefällt mir als Gesamtpaket sehr gut.
Hat leider den Schönheitsfehler eines recht ausgeprägt abgeknickten Sitzrohrs. Inwieweit man die Sattelstütze da noch ganz versenkt bekommt, bzw eine langhubige Remote-Sattelstütze drin unterkriegt, wäre zu überprüfen.


----------



## Fury (1. August 2016)

Vielleicht ist das Aufsetzen mit dem Pedal dem Dämpfer geschuldet.

Mein Monarch rauscht im mittleren Teil gerne leicht durch, wodurch ich gerade ich unwegsamen Gelände gerne aufsetze.
Ein testweise eingebauter X-Fusion Dämpfer steht deutlich höher im Federweg (bei gleichem Sag) und das Aufsetzen hatte sich radikal minimiert.

Also vielleicht erstmal beim Müsing bleiben und evtl. andere Dämpferoptionen testen?


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich werfe hier mal das ION 16 in Größe S in die Runde:
> 
> ION 16 27,5 TechSheet.pdf
> 
> Kommt an die Wunschmaße teilweise ziemlich nah ran. Gibt es auch nur als Rahmen.



Wollte ich eigentlich nicht... ich finde die geschwungenen Rahmen optisch schöner, als das Kantige von Nicolai und so ein Rahmen kostet ja dann doch noch mal ne Ecke mehr als die meisten anderen... aber zum Einen hat es natürlich auch seinen Ruf und am Ende bringt es ja auch nix, wenn das Rad zwar toll ausschaut, man aber wie nen Affe auf nem Schleifstein drauf hock 



Pirania65 schrieb:


> Für mich ist bei LV "S" das Sitzrohr auch etwas zu lang. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt das Ding etwas zu kürzen. 5 mm würde im jedem Fall ohne größere Probleme gehen, 10-15 mm ist aber bestimmt machbar, wenn sonst alles an dem Bike passt. Seit ich aber den on one 45650 habe (14") , steht der LV nur noch in der Garage rum, daher habe ich den Plan erst ein mal auf´s Eis gelegt .



Diese Idee hatte ich auch, geht beim Müsing aber nicht, da dort ein Verstärkungsblech angebracht ist...



scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde als weitere Alternative noch das Kona Process 153 ins Rennen werfen. Ziemlich radikal auf Abfahrt getrimmte Geo mit dem sehr langen Reach und kurzen KS. Gefällt mir als Gesamtpaket sehr gut.
> Hat leider den Schönheitsfehler eines recht ausgeprägt abgeknickten Sitzrohrs. Inwieweit man die Sattelstütze da noch ganz versenkt bekommt, bzw eine langhubige Remote-Sattelstütze drin unterkriegt, wäre zu überprüfen.



Klingt interessant, aber warum kostet das Bike in S 800€ mehr als in M/L/XL ??? 



fury9 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Aufsetzen mit dem Pedal dem Dämpfer geschuldet.
> 
> Mein Monarch rauscht im mittleren Teil gerne leicht durch, wodurch ich gerade ich unwegsamen Gelände gerne aufsetze.
> Ein testweise eingebauter X-Fusion Dämpfer steht deutlich höher im Federweg (bei gleichem Sag) und das Aufsetzen hatte sich radikal minimiert.
> Also vielleicht erstmal beim Müsing bleiben und evtl. andere Dämpferoptionen testen?



Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer auf Firm (bergauf) stelle, dann passiert das genau so, dabei sackt der Dämpfer aber kaum ab. Das Tretlager ist 335mm einfach ziemlich tief. Da müßte ich den Dämpfer auf locked stellen, aber dann will ich auch keine unwegsamen Wegen mehr hochkurbeln, da kann ich dann auch das HT nehmen 

Und das lange Sitzrohr würde ja auch nicht kürzer werden 

Hier mal noch meine aktuelle Liste mit den Rahmen, die laut Tabelle in die "engere" Auswahl kommen könnten (hab mal alles rausgeschmissen, was ein zu langes Sotzrohr, rechnerisch* zu tiefes Tretlager < 340mm, zu große Überstandshöhe oder zu lange Kettenstreben >435 mm hat):






Was ich nicht ganz verstehe:

*Das Nicolai hat BB drop -15 - nachgemessen aber 344 mm Freiheit bis Tretlagermitte (das Müsing -13 - nachgemessen aber nur 335).  Schummeln sich die Hersteller da beim Messen was zusammen?

Die Überstandshöhe vom NS Bike kann ich auch nicht ganz glauben - wäre ja das Traumbike aller Ladies... (aber da mißt ja auch jeder Hersteller wo es ihm grad paßt  - wer braucht schon nen Sattel?  - oder hab schief geguckt ...)

Hach ja, man kann auch ne Wissenschaft draus machen - immer diesen Forschergene


----------



## scylla (1. August 2016)

wenn mal bei der tretlagerhöhe beides angegeben ist, also bb-drop und höhe ab boden, fragt man sich öfter, wie das zusammen gehen soll 
überschlagsrechnung: bei 650b laufrädern ist der felgenradius 292mm. 2,4'' reifen haben laut reifenbreiten-datenbank eine höhe von 55-60mm, also nehmen wir mal 58mm an. laufrad-radius ist also ca 350mm. 
beim kona ist der bb-drop -10, damit müsste die höhe ab boden ca 340mm sein, angegeben ist 348mm. das nicolai hat bb-drop -15, damit müsste die höhe ab boden ca 335mm sein, angegeben ist 344mm. vielleicht messen die ja mit plus-reifen? 

conway wme: wie zum geier wollen die bei 555mm horizontaler oberrohrlänge (grausige sitzposition!) und 75° sitzwinkel auf einen reach von 415mm kommen? falls oberrohrlänge und sitzwinkel stimmt, würde da ein reach von 39xmm rauskommen. irgendwas ist da falsch 

auch seltsam: das nicolai und das lapierre haben dieselbe horizontale oberrohrlänge, denselben sitzwinkel, und lenkwinkel unterscheidet sich auch nur um 0,5°. aber beim einen soll der reach 413mm und beim anderen 421mm haben? beim nicolai müsste eigentlich mehr reach sein, wenn die anderen werte stimmen.

geotabellen sind schon was lustiges, wenn man sich mal die mühe macht, sie genau anzuschauen. irgendwie fällt man da manchmal vom glauben ab. dabei müsste man das doch nur fehlerfrei von der cad zeichnung rausschreiben, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> beim kona wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob mit dem bb-drop wirklich unter nabenachse, also "-10" gemeint ist? als höhe überm boden wird 348mm angegeben, das würde eher dafür sprechen, dass der bb-drop als "+10" zu interpretieren ist.



Da kommt man wirklich ins grübeln. Wenn ich mir die Zeichnung zu den Geodaten bei Kona anschaue - dann kommt die Vermutung auf, dass der BB-Drop auch wirklich ein Drop ist und der ist - 10mm (obwohl in der Angabe tatsächlich kein "-" ist).



Bei Nicolai dagegen steht in der Tabelle ganz klar - 13 bzw. -9 (low/high setting) - in der Zeichnung schaut der Wert "G" allerdings eher aus wie "+", da das Tertlager definitiv über der Achse eingezeichnet ist...






scylla schrieb:


> conway wme: wie zum geier wollen die bei 555mm horizontaler oberrohrlänge (grausige sitzposition!) und 75° sitzwinkel auf einen reach von 415mm kommen? falls oberrohrlänge und sitzwinkel stimmt, würde da ein reach von 39xmm rauskommen. irgendwas ist da falsch
> 
> auch seltsam: das nicolai und das lapierre haben dieselbe horizontale oberrohrlänge, denselben sitzwinkel, und lenkwinkel unterscheidet sich auch nur um 0,5°. aber beim einen soll der reach 413mm und beim anderen 421mm haben? beim nicolai müsste eigentlich mehr reach sein, wenn die anderen werte stimmen.
> 
> geotabellen sind schon was lustiges, wenn man sich mal die mühe macht, sie genau anzuschauen. irgendwie fällt man da manchmal vom glauben ab. dabei müsste man das doch nur fehlerfrei von der cad zeichnung rausschreiben, so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.



Naja, dass die Angaben in den Tabellen auch nicht immer stimmen, haben wir ja schon mehr als eindrücklich erlebt - Ich sage nur OnOne 456 Evo2 Steuerrohrlänge in 14"...

Zum Lapierre/Nicolai - ich denke der flachere Lenkwinkel und das längere Steuerrohr vom Nicolai führen zu den 8 mm Unterschied. Damit kommt der Lenker etwas höher und weiter nach hinten und trifft damit 8mm eher das Lot zum Tretlager. Der Stack beim ION ist auch passend etwas größer.

Am Ende heißt es wohl "einfach" probieren. Aber zumindest geben die Geo-Tabellen mal einen Anhaltspunkt, was überhaupt sinnvoller Weise zu probieren ist.


----------



## scylla (1. August 2016)

Wie meinte einer mal letztens im Cotic-Forum so treffend bösartig:
Die meisten kaufen ein Rad ja eh nach der Farbe 

Zum rumspielen und Geotabellen verifizieren finde ich http://www.bikegeo.net immer ganz praktisch


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

Ah, danke für den Tipp, schau ich mir mal an.

Ich bin grad bei Trek und wollte die Geodaten für's Slash mit in die Tabelle aufnehmen, aber da komme ich ja aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus:

Sitzwinkel: 66.5° - öhm... is klar ne 

Überstandshöhe bei 15.5": 79,5 cm 
Überstandshöhe bei 17,5": 76,2 cm 

Entweder hat da der Abschreiber geschlafen oder der Ingenieur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel: 66.5° - öhm... is klar ne



Wahrscheinlich der "reale" Winkel vom Sitzrohr oberhalb vom Knick. Sehr nützliche Angabe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. August 2016)

Guuuter Thread!
Ich habe gerade erst mein Liteville 301 verkauft (irgendwie haben wir uns auseinandergelebt) und bin jetzt auch auf der Suche nach was neuem, da mein Enduro jetzt auch schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. 
Habe hier auch eine lustige Geo-Tabelle angelegt zum Vergleichen, das Trek Slash, das Kona sind u.a. auch dabei. Aber auch wieder mein geliebtes Specialized Enduro, könnte mir vorstellen hier einfach ein "Upgrade" zu machen. Andere hier genannte scheiden in meinem Fall aus, da sie mir optisch einfach so gar null gefallen.


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

Du darfst mir auch gerne deine Daten von auf meiner Liste noch fehlenden Bikes zukommen lassen. Der Markt ist doch recht vielfältig, wenn man nur grad groß genug für S-Rahmen ist. Specialized fehlt bei mir glaub auch noch - weiß gar nicht ob ich da schon geschaut habe, ist mir irgendwie zu special 

Optisch ist bisher wenig dabei, was so gar nicht geht. Bin da wohl nicht so wählerisch. Und wie gesagt, letztlich muss ich gut drauf sitzen, aber wie's bisher ausschaut, kann ich wohl auch ein bißchen nach der Optik gehen


----------



## ExcelBiker (1. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> auch seltsam: das nicolai und das lapierre haben dieselbe horizontale oberrohrlänge, denselben sitzwinkel, und lenkwinkel unterscheidet sich auch nur um 0,5°. aber beim einen soll der reach 413mm und beim anderen 421mm haben?


Da geht auch der Stack ein. Wenn Sitzwinkel und Oberrohrlänge identisch sind, hast du bei mehr Stack weniger Reach.

Die ganzen Geo-Tabellen sind, finde ich, heikel in der Interpretation. Wenn zum Beispiel die Lage vom Tretlager zum Steuerrohr und Lenkwinkel identisch sind, ändern sich bei größerer Steuerrohrlänge Reach und Stack zu kleineren Werten. Dabei könnte das kürzere Steuerrohr einfach mit Spacern ausgeglichen werden.

Ich würde hauptsächlich auf die ganz wichtigen Werte wie Sitzrohrlänge (wegen der Beinlänge), Überstandshöhe (ebenfalls Beinlänge), Tretlagerhöhe (Pedalaufsetzer), Tretkurbellänge (Beinlänge) beachten. Alles andere geht dann nur noch über ausprobieren. Auch für die Fahreigenschaften würde ich nicht so auf die Geowerte schauen, sondern wie das Bike wirklich fährt. Ist halt meine Erfahrung.

Übrigens: Hast Du auch mal das Tyee CF angeschaut? Ich weiß, das Sitzrohr ist etwas zu lang für Dich, aber der Rest könnte besser passen als das Tyee (ohne CF). Ich habe das Tyee CF in M, und es ist recht schön wendig, ohne nervös zu sein. Ich find's perfekt. Und es hat eine Umwerferaufnahme.


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

Es stimmt natürlich, dass am Ende das Fahrverhalten zählt, leider lassen sich viele der Räder ja nicht mal eben so Probefahren - im entsprechenden Gelände... somit hilft die Geotabelle zumindest mal Ansatzweise einen Eindruck zu bekommen wohin es gehen könnte.

Ein Carbon-Rahmen kommt mir allerdings nicht ins Haus, und das Sitzrohr ist definitiv zu lang. Mehr als 400 möchte ich nicht mehr. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn. Aber die Farbe DVO Green is ja mal genial


----------



## Fischkopp (1. August 2016)

Noch ein Gastkommentar, hoffentlich konstruktiv genug, um hier toleriert zu werden 



scylla schrieb:


> Für die Länge beim Sitzen ist eigentlich schon die horizontale Oberrohrlänge der richtige Wert.


Ich wage ausnahmsweise mal, Dir zu widersprechen. Die Sattelposition stellt man ja in der Regel relativ zum Tretlager ein. Bei korrekter (und identischer) Sattelposition fühlt sich das Bike mit kürzerem Reach dann auch im Sitzen kürzer an, und 3cm sind da schon eine ganze Menge.



scylla schrieb:


> auch seltsam: das nicolai und das lapierre haben dieselbe horizontale oberrohrlänge, denselben sitzwinkel, und lenkwinkel unterscheidet sich auch nur um 0,5°. aber beim einen soll der reach 413mm und beim anderen 421mm haben? beim nicolai müsste eigentlich mehr reach sein, wenn die anderen werte stimmen.


Das Nicolai hat ein längeres Steuerrohr, d.h. die Oberrohrlänge wird weiter oben gemessen als beim Lapierre, der Schnittpunkt dieser gedachten Linie mit dem Sattelrohr ist daher um einiges weiter hinten. Daraus ergibt sich bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge ein kürzerer Reach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. August 2016)

Fischkopp schrieb:


> Das Nicolai hat ein längeres Steuerrohr, d.h. die Oberrohrlänge wird weiter oben gemessen als beim Lapierre, der Schnittpunkt dieser gedachten Linie mit dem Sattelrohr ist daher um einiges weiter hinten. Daraus ergibt sich bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge ein kürzerer Reach.



ich hab die Geodaten von den beiden Rädern mal in die Tabelle von Bikegeo gefüttert unter Annahme derselben Gabellänge (?):


 



Fischkopp schrieb:


> Ich wage ausnahmsweise mal, Dir zu widersprechen. Die Sattelposition stellt man ja in der Regel relativ zum Tretlager ein. Bei korrekter (und identischer) Sattelposition fühlt sich das Bike mit kürzerem Reach dann auch im Sitzen kürzer an, und 3cm sind da schon eine ganze Menge.



Da hast du wohl Recht


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

Gabel is beim ION und beim Spicy jeweils mit 160mm angegeben, ABER auf der Geoseite vom Spicy 327 das Steuerrohr mit 110mm und beim Spicy 527 mit 100mm. Alle anderen Werte bleiben angeblich gleich, was ja dann auch nicht sein kann, da Reach und Stack ja abhängig von der Steuerrohrlänge sind...  Soviel also zur Aussagekraft der Geotabellen - vermittlen auch eher einen Eindruck, als handfeste, nachmessbare Werte


----------



## scylla (1. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Soviel also zur Aussagekraft der Geotabellen - vermittlen auch eher einen Eindruck, als handfeste, nachmessbare Werte



Ich hab mir letztens (ohne Probefahrt) einen HT-Rahmen gekauft, im vollen Vertrauen darauf, dass die Geotabelle ziemlich falsch ist, aber der Hersteller schon weiß wie eine gute Geo ausschaut. Hat funktioniert - also das Rad ist prima. Aber beim Versuch, den realen Rahmen auszumessen und mit der virtuellen Geotabelle zu vergleichen, kann einem schwindlig werden. Da ist z.B. der BB-Drop als 1cm unter Nabenachse angegeben. Wenn ich aber eine Schnur zwischen den beiden Achsen straff spanne, ist die Tretlagermitte ganz klar ein paar mm darüber. Etc...

Naja, Hauptsache der Nagellack passt zum Rahmenlack


----------



## Aninaj (1. August 2016)

Alles klar, dann bestell ich mir jetzt einfach den Rahmen, der am geilsten ausschaut - perfetto


----------



## Schwimmer (2. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie meinte einer mal letztens im Cotic-Forum so treffend bösartig:
> Die meisten kaufen ein Rad ja eh nach der Farbe  ...



... da haste ja Glück gehabt, dass Cy noch an der Geo geschraubt hat, sonst hätte dem gewogenen Beobachter der Verdacht beschleichen können, dass ...


----------



## DerMonsieur (2. August 2016)

Sehr interessanter Thread, da kann ich als Laie etwas lernen!

@Aninaj: Transition Scout und Transition Patrol schon auf dem Radar gehabt?

Nachtrag: Weil Sitzrohr bei Rahmengrößen Small jeweils 393 mm. Vermute aber, dass dir Radstand von 1151 mm mit Kettenstrebenlänge 430 mm beim Patrol zu lang sein wird. Beim Scout dafür nur 1117 mm Radstand, aber immer noch 425 mm Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Aninaj (2. August 2016)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Thread, da kann ich als Laie etwas lernen!
> 
> @Aninaj: Transition Scout und Transition Patrol schon auf dem Radar gehabt?
> 
> Nachtrag: Weil Sitzrohr bei Rahmengrößen Small jeweils 393 mm. Vermute aber, dass dir Radstand von 1151 mm mit Kettenstrebenlänge 430 mm beim Patrol zu lang sein wird. Beim Scout dafür nur 1117 mm Radstand, aber immer noch 425 mm Kettenstrebe.



Jepp, das Patrol steht auf meiner aktuellen Liste, Kettenstrebe und Radstand sind gut, aber die Tertlagerhöhe wird mit 339 mm angegeben (zumindest vermute ich, dass der Wert unter "Estimated BB Drop: 339" das meint) und daher hat es eigentlich keine Chance - die 4mm werden es nicht besser machen. 

Weniger als 425mm Kettenstrebe bei einem 27,5" Rad ist aber auch ein technisch wahrscheinlich nicht zu lösendes Problem, irgendwie muss sich das Rad ja auch noch drehen


----------



## lucie (3. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Weniger als 425mm Kettenstrebe



Die meisten 26-Zöller haben eine Kettenstrebenlänge von 425mm, außer die Dirt und 4x Rahmen, die sind in der Regel kürzer. Weniger macht macht auch bei 26" nicht viel Sinn.
Je nach Sitzwinkel beim Bike, säße man bei kurzen Kettenstreben fast auf der HR-Achse. Ist vielleicht bei steileren Anstiegen nicht gerade förderlich, da die Front leichter steigen würde (Schwerpunkt läge dann zu weit hinten, VR wird "leichter").
Es würde max. das Absteigen über das Hinterrad an einer Rampe erleichtern.


----------



## scylla (3. August 2016)

Speiseeis kann das. 422mm Kettenstrebe am 650B Enduro.
Aber gut, da ist auch der Rest vom Rad so kurz, da passt das irgendwie.


----------



## zichl (3. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Speiseeis kann das. 422mm Kettenstrebe am 650B Enduro.
> Aber gut, da ist auch der Rest vom Rad so kurz, da passt das irgendwie.


Das Strive hat auch eine so kurze Kettenstrebe. 422 oder 423, habs grad nicht genau im Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMonsieur (3. August 2016)

Nochmals zum Propain Tyee, welches dir bei Rahmengröße Small bis auf Sitzrohrlänge von 420 mm (wäre außerdem die Rahmenhöhe, folglich müsste Sitzrohrlänge kürzer als 420 mm sein?) gefallen zu haben scheint:

Kenne deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge nicht, aber du weißt schon dass es auch ein Modell Tyee FLO (For Ladies Only) in Rahmengröße XSmall mit Rahmenhöhe (bzw. Sitzrohrlänge von 395 mm) gibt?

Da ich selber ein Tyee fahre, hat mich deine Angabe von 420 mm etwas stutzig gemacht, weil's mir zu viel vorkam und ich die Sitzrohrlänge meines Large Rahmens bei 186 cm Körpergröße und 94,5 cm SL als sehr niedrig betrachte


----------



## Aninaj (3. August 2016)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Propain Tyee, welches dir bei Rahmengröße Small bis auf Sitzrohrlänge von 420 mm (wäre außerdem die Rahmenhöhe, folglich müsste Sitzrohrlänge kürzer als 420 mm sein?) gefallen zu haben scheint:
> 
> Kenne deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge nicht, aber du weißt schon dass es auch ein Modell Tyee FLO (For Ladies Only) in Rahmengröße XSmall mit Rahmenhöhe (bzw. Sitzrohrlänge von 395 mm) gibt?
> 
> Da ich selber ein Tyee fahre, hat mich deine Angabe von 420 mm etwas stutzig gemacht, weil's mir zu viel vorkam und ich die Sitzrohrlänge meines Large Rahmens bei 186 cm Körpergröße und 94,5 cm SL als sehr niedrig betrachte



Dass es das Tyee auch in XS gibt weiß ich, aber da ist dann nicht nur das Sitzrohr kurz, sondern eben alles andere auch. Und das ist dann eben zu kurz.

Das Problem bei den Rahmengrößen ist, dass die Rahmen nicht Proprotional größer werden, sondern nur an "spezifischen Stellen". So bleibt das Oberrohr oft unervändert und wird nur länger, aber nicht höher. Große Leute können dann oft nicht nachvollziehen, wenn wir Kleinen jammern, dass die Rahmen so hoch sind. Ich finde das sieht man hier ganz gut:






Von der Überstandshöhe geht auch bei mir noch XL


----------



## scylla (4. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Große Leute können dann oft nicht nachvollziehen, wenn wir Kleinen jammern, dass die Rahmen so hoch sind.



!
Die meisten Rahmen werden wohl in Größe M oder L designed. Wenn man sich diese Rahmengrößen anschaut, sieht meistens alles stimmig und zueinander passend aus. Alles was kleiner oder größer ist, macht dann oft den Eindruck, schlampig und unvollständig "mal eben schnell" hingerotzt worden zu sein, Hauptsache kostengünstig mit den Rohrsätzen der M/L Rahmen zu produzieren.

Leider kann man deswegen bei ein und demselben Modell auch nicht von der einen auf die andere Rahmengröße schließen. Man muss es quasi in jeder Rahmengröße separat beurteilen. Ein großer Rahmen, der für einen entsprechend großen Menschen super passt, kann sich in einer kleinen Rahmengröße für kleine Menschen schon wieder ganz anders verhalten.


----------



## Aninaj (4. August 2016)

Da hast du wohl recht. Finde auch, dass die Rahmen in M oft stimmig ausschauen in lang dann plötzlich hier und da ausgemergelt wirken (schmale Rohre, große "Lücken"), während kleine Rahmen immer etwas gedrungen ausschauen (Rohre fließen ineinander, sehr kompakte Bauweise)...


----------



## MissesDee (5. August 2016)

junge junge, ganz schön theoretisch hier 
Auf alle Fälle finde ich Ausprobieren vor dem Kauf unbedingt angeraten.
z.B. beim Testival der Mountainbike in Brixen, da kann man seine Favoriten direkt miteinander vergleichen 
oder vielleicht sogar einen neuen Favoriten entdecken ....


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2016)

Und einen Zollstock mitnehmen und die wesentlichen Maße notieren; in den Tabellen der Hersteller steht zu oft Unsinn.


----------



## Pirania65 (5. August 2016)

MissesDee schrieb:


> junge junge, ganz schön theoretisch hier
> Auf alle Fälle finde ich Ausprobieren vor dem Kauf unbedingt angeraten.
> z.B. beim Testival der Mountainbike in Brixen, da kann man seine Favoriten direkt miteinander vergleichen
> oder vielleicht sogar einen neuen Favoriten entdecken ....


 
ist es Zeitlich möglich mehr als 2 Bikes an so einem Event auszuleihen? Gibt es auch genug Bikes in Gr. S/XS? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## Aninaj (5. August 2016)

Mir wäre so ein Event schon viel zu stressig - viel zu viele Leute. Und außerdem wird es kaum die Hersteller geben, die in meiner Liste aktuell ganz oben stehen. Und das mit den kleinen Bikes is auch so ne Sache.

Corratec war mal als Hersteller bei einem FrauenCamp und das kleinste Bike war S (Geodaten siehe oben in meiner Tabelle). Auch nicht so ganz auf die Zielgruppe eingestellt...


----------



## Chrige (5. August 2016)

Ich weiss nicht, wie es in Brixen ist. Am TestRide in der Lenzerheide habe ich mal an einem Tag 3 Bikes getestet und da wir zu dritt unterwegs waren (alle in etwa die gleiche Grösse), bin ich insgesamt 9 Bikes testgefahren. Der Event geht drei Tage lang und somit kommt man eigentlich schon ganz gut zum Bike testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (5. August 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie es in Brixen ist. Am TestRide in der Lenzerheide habe ich mal an einem Tag 3 Bikes getestet und da wir zu dritt unterwegs waren (alle in etwa die gleiche Grösse), bin ich insgesamt 9 Bikes testgefahren. Der Event geht drei Tage lang und somit kommt man eigentlich schon ganz gut zum Bike testen.


 
Was mich noch interessieren würde, war ein Bike dabei der nach Massen (theoretisch) für dich geeignet wäre und bei Probefahren ganz anderen Eindruck (unpassend) gemacht hat? oder hat sich immer die Theorie durch Praxis bestätigt.


----------



## MissesDee (5. August 2016)

Je nach Kondition kann man da schon 3 -4 verschiedene Räder pro Tag ausprobieren. Allerdings stimmt es leider, dass oft die Größen S oder XS sehr rar sind.  Möglicherweise hilft es, die jeweiligen Hersteller vorher zu kontaktieren, damit sie wissen, dass Bedarf daran besteht ? 
Mir hat es jedenfalls sehr geholfen, um sich eine Meinung zu bilden, was passt und gefällt und was nicht.


----------



## Aninaj (5. August 2016)

@MissesDee - sage mal, du hattest doch auch das Müsing Petrol 5 (bevor du auf's 7er gewechselt bist) - hattest du eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Tretlager und dem Aufsetzen der Pedale beim Kurbeln auf flacheren Trailstücken oder bergauf? Beim 7er ist der BB-Drop ja statt -13 nur noch -5 - und das Sitzrohr ist auch etwas kürzer (wenn auch immer noch zu lang  ), dass sieht von der Geo dann schon bissle besser aus. Was ist deiner Meinung nach am 7er noch besser als am 5er?


----------



## MissesDee (5. August 2016)

Hi Aninaj, stimmt!
Mit der Tretlagerhöhe hatte ich bei beiden PETROLS keine Probleme, auch nicht mit der Länge des Sattelrohrs. 
Letztendlich fühle ich mich mit einem bissle mehr Federweg schlichtweg sicherer. 
Bin halt nicht so von der mutigen Seite, und das Radl verzeiht schon viel.
Letztendlich war es keine Kopf-Entscheidung: habe das 7er in Riva beim Festival Probe fahren - und wollte es dann haben


----------



## Chrige (10. August 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde, war ein Bike dabei der nach Massen (theoretisch) für dich geeignet wäre und bei Probefahren ganz anderen Eindruck (unpassend) gemacht hat? oder hat sich immer die Theorie durch Praxis bestätigt.


Ganz ehrlich, es ist schon einige Jahre her als ich an der TestRide war. Damals hatte ich mich zuvor nicht so mit Geometrien beschäftigt. Auch auf die letzten Bikes habe ich mich einfach gesetzt und ausprobiert ohne zuvor die Geometrien anzuschauen. Ich habe das Glück, dass mein Händler etwa gleich gross ist wie ich und deshalb praktisch immer Bikes in Grösse S hat.


----------



## Bettina (10. August 2016)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe das Glück, dass mein Händler etwa gleich gross ist wie ich und deshalb praktisch immer Bikes in Grösse S hat.



Es sollte eine Suchmöglichkeit nach kleinen Händlern geben!

@Aninaj Der Guru aus dem Forum (Nicolai-Händlerin deiner Nähe) ist auch klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. August 2016)

@Aninaj Der Guru aus dem Forum (Nicolai-Händlerin deiner Nähe) ist auch klein![/QUOTE]

Ja, der fährt selbst Größe S, wobei ich finde, dass Größe S bei Nicolai schon ziemlich groß ist. Also wenn man so um die 160 cm lang ist.
Aber ich bin mit sicher, wenn man fragt, kann er bestimmt was organisieren, wenn auch nicht von heute auf morgen. Nicolai hat ja Testräder.


----------



## Aninaj (14. August 2016)

So, Urlaub vorbei, Suche kann weiter gehen 

Das *ION16 *kommt eigentlich ganz gut an meine "Wunschdaten" (was auch immer das heißen mag) ran, aber bisher hatte ich noch nicht die Chance es zu probieren. Kann ja beim Guru mal anfragen. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich Kontakt mit Nicolai, allerdings gab's da "Probleme" mit der Bestimmung der Sitzöhe. Hab jetzt daheim nochmal an meinen Bikes gemessen und komme zu folgender Erkenntnis:

_Innenbeinlänge 77 cm
ideale Sattelhöhe nach Formel Innebeinlänge * 0,885 (Tretlager - Sattel) - 68cm

Sattelhöhe (Tretlager - Sattel) ca. 68 cm
Sattelhöhe gemessen ab Pedallager ca. 84 cm _<-- Das finde ich spannend_ (170er Kurbel, ergibt rechnerisch sogar 85 cm)
_
Sattelhöhe an sich also okay, nur warum ist die Länge - Pedale - Sattel größer als meine Schrittlänge? Und zwar ganze 7 cm - nein, fahre keine Schuhe mit 7 cm Sohle ). Und das ist nicht nur bei mir so.

Bei Nicolai hatte ich angefragt, was sie als "minimale" Innenbeinlänge angeben, wenn man den S-Rahmen mit einer 150er Reverb fahren möchte. Erst hieß es 77 cm (was mich schon etwas wunderte, fahre an meinem Rahmen ja schon 125 mm - da sollte beim 5cm kürzeren Nicolaisitzrohr weniger möglich sein), dann wurde gemessen und neu gerechnet und es kamen (Pedale bis Sattel) 84 cm raus. Mit meinen Daten von oben heißt das, ich kann die 150er fahren, aber voll versenkt im Rahmen, minmal sind wirklich 77 cm Innenbeinlänge.

Dafür konnte ich das *Last Coal in S* testen. Berg hoch fährt es sich nicht so "leicht" wie mein Müsing, wobei es trotz nicht ganz optimaler Übersetzung ganz gut den Berg hochzutreten ging. Allerdings war es natürlich nicht optimal auf mich eingestellt (Sattel paßte ned zum Popes etc.) und da läßt sich vielleicht noch was "rauskitzeln". Nur warum fährt es sich "schwerer" hoch? Der Sitzwinkel ist laut Geodaten bei beiden Bikes 75 Grad. Wobei ich gefühlt auf dem Last Coal länger sitze als auf dem Petrol 5 - was widerum laut Geotabelle keinen Sinn macht, da das Petrol länger ist als das Coal (s.u.)

Runter war es dann schon was anderes, das Rad ist deutlich mehr dafür gemacht (glaub so flott bin ich den Trail noch nicht gefahren  ). Die Gabel war für mich etwas hart eingestellt (Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden  ), aber der Hinterbau lief - ich nenne es mal - "unauffällig" - heißt ich hab nichts negatives gemerkt - was sozusagen aktuell das beste Urteil ist, zu dem ich fähig bin 

Interessant was 66,5 zu 65 Grad Lenkwinkel ausmachen können.

Und hier war bzgl. Sitzrohrlänge interessant: 10mm kürzer als das Nicolai ION16, dafür würde theoretisch eine 170er Sattelstütze reinpassen. Die 150er guckte locker 2-3 cm raus... wie geht dass denn nun wieder? 

Also ich glaube diese Geodaten sind nen grober Anhaltspunkt, wirklich wissen tut man es erst, wenn man drauf gesessen hat


----------



## michel77 (15. August 2016)

Ich erlaube mir mal eine Antwort.

Einmal zur Sitzhöhe: Natürlich kommen durch die Schuhsohle schon 2-3cm zur Schrittlänge hinzu, aber Du streckst ja nicht nur das Bein sondern auch den Fuß, das macht halt den Rest der Differenz aus. Bei mir sind es 8cm mehr, ich habe aber wohl auch größere Füße. 

Dass Dir das Coal länger vorkam als Dein Petrol, muss allerdings auf Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und deren Einstellungen zurück zu führen sein. So ganz falsch können doch die Angaben zur Geometrie nicht sein. Hast Du am Coal mal nachgemessen?


----------



## Aninaj (15. August 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Einmal zur Sitzhöhe: Natürlich kommen durch die Schuhsohle schon 2-3cm zur Schrittlänge hinzu, aber Du streckst ja nicht nur das Bein sondern auch den Fuß, das macht halt den Rest der Differenz aus. Bei mir sind es 8cm mehr, ich habe aber wohl auch größere Füße.



Meine Schuhsohle ist eher so 1,5 - 2cm dick und ich bezog mich schon darauf, dass meine Ferse auf der Pedale steht. Das erklärt dann eben nicht die immer noch fehlenden cm. Dass es bei dir mehr ist, wundert mich nicht, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du auch etwas größer bist.

Ich vermute mal es liegt daran, dass eben nicht alles perfekt in einer Linie ausgerichtet ist, wenn ich drauf hock, man bei der Berechnung aber von einer exakten Linie ausgeht.



michel77 schrieb:


> Dass Dir das Coal länger vorkam als Dein Petrol, muss allerdings auf Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und deren Einstellungen zurück zu führen sein. So ganz falsch können doch die Angaben zur Geometrie nicht sein. Hast Du am Coal mal nachgemessen?



Coal : - 1,3 cm weniger Oberrohr, dafür + 1,5 cm mehr Vorbau, bei - 1,3 cm kürzerem Reach (da flacherer Lenkwinkel), dafür Lenker ohne Rise +1,2 cm - kommt am Ende kein großer rechnerischer Unterschied raus, wenn man das überhaupt so rechnen kann 

Sattel ähnlich montiert (bissle rumrutschen hat am grundsätzlichen Gefühl nix geändert). Denn gefühlt sitzt man AUF dem Petrol und HINTER dem Coal. Da der Sitzwinkel bei beiden Bikes gleich ist, wundert mich das doch etwas. Aber wie schon hier geschrieben wurde, sehr theoretisch mit den Werten zu hantieren und mehr bringt am Ende nur das Probefahren, was leider aber nicht immer möglich ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2016)

Also ne 150er müsste bei Größe S (42er Sattelrohr) wirklich passen. Ich fahre bei XS (38er Sattelrohrlänge) ne 125er. Rein rechnerisch und auch beim messen wäre auch ne 150er gegangen, dann wirklich press an der Sattelklemme versenkt. Problem ist, dass das Sattelrohr nicht bis runter zum Tretlager ausgerieben ist. Deshalb konnte man die etwas längere Stütze bei der 150er nicht vollständig versenken. Meine Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe beträgt 74 cm, Kurbeln fahre ich in 165 mm.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2016)

bei meiner Suche ging es dann doch wieder ziemlich schnell! Hab mich, weil ein gutes Angebot, ziemlich spontan für das Trek Slash 8 als Framekit entschieden! 

Steht jetzt hier im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Aninaj (16. August 2016)

Hui, ja da bist du wohl etwas entscheidungsfreudiger  Aber das Trek Slash ist bei mir aktuell raus, weil die Überstandshöhe mit 79,5 cm viel zu hoch für mich ist. Bist du den Rahmen mal probegefahren? Stimmt eventuell die Angabe nicht?


----------



## lucie (17. August 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> bei meiner Suche ging es dann doch wieder ziemlich schnell! Hab mich, weil ein gutes Angebot, ziemlich spontan für das Trek Slash 8 als Framekit entschieden!
> 
> Steht jetzt hier im Wohnzimmer



Hattest ja auch eine gute Entscheidungshilfe und konntest probesitzen  
Bei meiner Probe ist es durchgefallen, nicht nur wegen 650b. Die Trek-Geo paßt mir irgendwie grundsätzlich nicht.

Der ganze Geowahn ist sowieso voll daneben und es macht einen kirre. Man kann es wenden wie man will, es bleibt meist nur die Möglichkeit, eine grobe Auswahl zu treffen und muss eben in den sauren Apfel beißen, eine Entscheidung treffen zu müssen, oder man bleibt beim Alten. Kann dann natürlich auch die falsche sein. Lehrgeld zahlen eben. Habe das gerade mit einem Renner durch, die Geotabellen eine Katastrophe. Habe dann einfach geordert, wenns nicht paßt, geht's einfach zurück. Habe ja zum Glück ein Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. August 2016)

ich habe es probegesessen und der erste Eindruck stimmte... Überstandshöhe ist etwas mehr als bei meinem aktuellen Enduro, aber sollte passen.
Wirklich beurteilen kann ich es erst wenn es fertig ist. Ein bisschen Risiko ist dabei  Aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich dass wir gute Freunde werden.
Mein gutes altes Enduro behalte ich erst mal bis ich sicher bin


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

Nur um es mal aufgeschrieben zu haben 

Bike 1
Pro: Tretlagerhöhe (+2 zu bisher)
Sitzrohr​Neg: Reach / Oberrohr etwas kurz (-1,2 cm)​
Bike 2
Pro: Sitzrohr
Reach / Oberrohr​Neg: Tretlagerhöhe (nur +0,7 cm zu bisher)
​Bike 3
Pro: Sitzrohr
Reach / Oberrohr​Neg: Tretlagerhöhe (nur +0,9 cm zu bisher)
Preis​
Bike 4
Pro: Tretlagerhöhe (+2 zu bisher)
Sitzrohr​Neg: Reach / Oberrohr etwas zu lang (+1,5 cm)​

Welchen Tod muss ich jetzt sterben?

- Reichen 0,7 cm mehr Bodenfreiheit (finde es schwierig einzuschätzen wieviel das in Realität gefühlt auf dem Trail sind)
- oder kann ich das Oberrohr (zu lang bzw. zu kurz) ausgleichen durch entsprechende Lenker/Vorbau Kombi - sind ja jetzt "nur" 12-15mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (19. August 2016)

Zusätzlich zu den 7 mm Tretlagerhöhe kannst ja eine kürzere Kurbel und flachere Pedale fahren. Hat bei mir (Reign) schon einiges geholfen...


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

Ich fahre ja "nur" 170er Kurbeln und hab jetzt auch keine ultrafetten Pedale. Glaube da läßt sich nicht mehr wirklich viel sparen. Und kürzere Kurbeln heißt auch weniger Hebel, grad da will und kann ich auch nicht "sparen".

Welche Tretlagerhöhe hat denn das Reign? Diese Info konnt ich bisher nicht finden...


----------



## rzOne20 (19. August 2016)

Tief, ich messe es dir nachher!
Das Dartmoor Wish fällt ma noch ein, das hat auch sehr interessante Werte glaube ich mich zu erinnern ?


Edit: 332 mm
VR: 35 mm MW mit Minion DHF 2,5"
HR: 30 mm MW mit Minion DHR 2,4"


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2016)

335mm ist schon sehr wenig für ein Fully mit viel Federweg/Sag, da setze ich (am Trailster) mit dem 34er Bash an jeder S3 Kante auf.
Und Wurzeltrails hochpedalieren ist dann eine besondere Herausforderung - 10mm mehr hülfen ungemein.
Andererseits aufm Hacklbergtrail sind 335mm eine Macht, der Schwerpunkt ist ultra tief.
Muss man äh frau wissen, was wichtig ist.


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 335mm ist schon sehr wenig für ein Fully mit viel Federweg/Sag, ... - 10mm mehr hülfen ungemein.



Genau das Problem habe ich am aktuellen Bike 335mm und ich setze ständig auf. Du sagst 10mm mehr helfen ungemein, 7mm helfen auch gut, oder sind das noch zu wenig? 

Wenn ich genug Geduld aufbringe, kann ich es Ende Sept. testen


----------



## scylla (19. August 2016)

7mm sind imho schon deutlich im merkbaren Bereich, vor allem wenn es um Pedalaufsetzer beim Kurbeln geht. Sonst würde man den Unterschied von 175mm zu 170mm Kurbel (-5mm) ja auch nicht merken


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

Hmm... und jetzt? 






geh ich erstmal radln. Das ist eh das wichtigste


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2016)

Pump doch einfach mal deinen Dämpfer so weit auf, dass das Tretlager 5mm höher steht im Schnitt.
Z.B. 20% Sag statt 25% Sag macht um die 4mm aus.


----------



## Lalyle (19. August 2016)

Hast du dir das Norco Range mal angesehen? 

Seattube 405
BBH 345

Gut, wahrscheinlich passt dir das der Reach nicht, der ist glaub 395.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (19. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Pump doch einfach mal deinen Dämpfer so weit auf, dass das Tretlager 5mm höher steht im Schnitt.
> Z.B. 20% Sag statt 25% Sag macht um die 4mm aus.


Ja genau. Alternativ könnte man auch den Dämpfer etwas zuspacern, durch spielen damit und dem Sag bringt es mehr als man denkt. Und man kann evtl. noch ein wenig die Kennlinie optimieren auf die eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Pump doch einfach mal deinen Dämpfer so weit auf, dass das Tretlager 5mm höher steht im Schnitt.
> Z.B. 20% Sag statt 25% Sag macht um die 4mm aus.



Um mal zu probieren, ob mir 7mm mehr reichen? Hmm.. interessanter Hinweis. Ich fahre aber oft bergauf im Pedal Mode, ich nehme an, das bedeutet ja schon, dass der Sag geringer ist..  Wobei das Aufsetzen natürlich hauptsächlich passiert, wenn man eigentlich im offenen Modus fährt und zwischendurch mal pedalieren muss. Im Pedal Mode bilde ich mir ein weniger Probleme damit zu haben, was ja dann ein guter Hinweis wäre... 



Lalyle schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Norco Range mal angesehen?
> 
> Seattube 405
> BBH 345
> ...



Seattube wäre nicht optimal, aber noch okay, aber die Überstandshöhe ist bissi hoch und ja, der Reach ist auch zu kurz.

Aber die Angaben sind ja auch mal wieder mit dem Würfel ermittelt, oder?




 



Seebl schrieb:


> Ja genau. Alternativ könnte man auch den Dämpfer etwas zuspacern, durch spielen damit und dem Sag bringt es mehr als man denkt. Und man kann evtl. noch ein wenig die Kennlinie optimieren auf die eigenen Vorlieben.



Ich sollte doch aber den Dämpfer auf meine Fahrweise bergab optimieren und nicht darauf, wie ich mit einem zu niedrigen Tretlager besser den Trail hoch komme, oder?


----------



## Lalyle (19. August 2016)

Öh. Was ist denn das für eine Geotabelle? Das Range gibts doch gar nicht als xs?

Die Überstandshöhe kann aber so schon sein. Ist der Rahmen kürzer, fällt das Oberrohr anders ab und kann eine höhere SOH ergeben als ein etwas längerer Rahmen. Norco skaliert die Rahmen nicht einfach, die werde je Grösse angepasst.

(Bei mir ist die auch knapp beim Sight... Allerdings gehts bis jetzt wider Erwarten recht gut. Vermutlich weil ich nie was anderes, niedrigeres gewohnt war.)


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. August 2016)

Puh, da habe ich eben gerade mal gemessen.

Helius:
Tretlagerhöhe: 350 mm, UK Bash 270 mm (38er Blatt), UK Pedale (Kurbel 165 mm) bis Boden: 190 mm

Argon:
Tretlagerhöhe: 320 mm, UK Riemenscheibe (leider noch kein Bash zu bekommen): 265 mm, UK Pedale (Kurbel 165 mm) bis Boden: 150 mm

Bin bisher mit dem Argon auf den Trails genauso gut durchgekommen, wie mit dem Helius. Das Helius kommt als Fully im belasteten Zustand ja etwas tiefer, aber das kann ich alleine nicht messen. Dürfte sich dem Argon dabei wohl ziemlich annähern, deswegen passt es wohl. Absätze von nem halben Meter gehen mit beiden locker, also abwärts. Da hat bei beiden noch nichts aufgesetzt. Hoch fahre ich keine großen Stufen. Dafür fehlt mir definitiv der Ehrgeiz.

Hängengeblieben mit der Pedale auf nem relativ ebenen Trail beim pedalieren ist mir bei der ersten Fahrt mit meinem, jetzt alten, AM (Merida One-Forty 26") passiert. Da kann ich aber nicht mehr messen, weil zerlegt. Hatte damals anschließend von der serienmäßigen 175er Kurbel auf ne 165er gewechselt, wie ich sie auf allen anderen Bikes schon fuhr. Von da ab war bezüglich "hängenbleiben" Ruhe. Auch auf dem Trail, wo es passiert war.


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2016)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Öh. Was ist denn das für eine Geotabelle? Das Range gibts doch gar nicht als xs?



Nicht?  Norco Range



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Puh, da habe ich eben gerade mal gemessen.
> 
> Helius:
> Tretlagerhöhe: 350 mm, UK Bash 270 mm (38er Blatt), UK Pedale (Kurbel 165 mm) bis Boden: 190 mm
> ...



320mm ist aber schon tief. Beim HT fahre ich auch 335 und hab damit keine Probleme. Das bekomm ich überall rüber. An den gleichen Stellen mit dem Fully bleib ich hängen, wenn ich nicht aufpasse.

350 beim Fully ist schon ordentlich. Damit würde ich sicher auch deutlich weniger Probleme haben.

Und abwärts habe ich beim Fully auch so gut wie keine Probleme. Fahre aber auch nur knapp 20% Sag, heißt das sinkt hinten eh nicht so stark ein. Für aufwärts aber noch zuviel 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hängengeblieben mit der Pedale auf nem relativ ebenen Trail beim pedalieren ist mir bei der ersten Fahrt mit meinem, jetzt alten, AM (Merida One-Forty 26") passiert. Da kann ich aber nicht mehr messen, weil zerlegt. Hatte damals anschließend von der serienmäßigen 175er Kurbel auf ne 165er gewechselt, wie ich sie auf allen anderen Bikes schon fuhr. Von da ab war bezüglich "hängenbleiben" Ruhe. Auch auf dem Trail, wo es passiert war.



Von 175er Kurbel auf 165er sind eben auch wieder nen ganzer Zentimeter. Und ich glaube in der Größenordnung bewege ich mich auch auf meiner Suche...


----------



## rzOne20 (19. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nicht?  Norco Range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du bist ja scheinbar recht klein. Kenne aber nicht die Innen-Länge deiner Beine  aber da solltest vielleicht weniger auf den Hebel als auf die Ergonometrie (weiß gar nicht ob das das richtige Wort dafür ist) kucken. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei dir eigentlich eine 165er Kurbel ideal sei.

Und, jetzt wo ich am PC sitze hab ich dir direkt das Dartmoor Wish rausgesucht. http://dartmoor-bikes.com/sites/default/files/documents/2016_Dartmoor_MTB_frames_geometry.pdf

Wish Short: Reach 410, Stack 584, Sitzrohr 406, Oberrohr 552, Kettenstrebe 419, Steuerrohr 115, LW 65, SW 76 (!!!), BB drop - 4, Radstand 1150.

Also, kauf es, teste es und berichte bitte 

Da hast du quasi genau die Daten die du willst gem. deiner Liste auf der ersten Seite, was da wohl schwarz hinterlegt war. Scheint ein echt interessantes Radl zu sein ... vom Papier hier. Leider kenn ich keinen der eins fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (19. August 2016)

Oh. Interessant. XS gibts in dem Fall nur in der Aluversion. (Klar, ne, die kleinen Fahrerinnen brauchen ja kein leichtes Highenddings...)


----------



## scylla (19. August 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wish Short: Reach 410, Stack 584, Sitzrohr 406, Oberrohr 552, Kettenstrebe 419, Steuerrohr 115, LW 65, SW 76 (!!!), BB drop - 4, Radstand 1150.



Echt, die Geo findest du toll? Ich find die eher so "semi"...
Aus der Perspektive kleiner Leute: Sitzwinkel 76° ist grenzwertig steil, da bräuchte ich eine Setback-Stütze. Für große Leute ist steiler besser, bei kleinen gibt's auch zu steil, finde ich zumindest. Steuerrohr 115 geht grad noch so, kürzer wär schöner. Oberrohr 552mm ist minimini (ok, mit Setback-Stütze und Sattel nach hinten gerammt um den zu steilen Sitzwinkel zu kompensieren wär's wahrscheinlich wieder ok )


----------



## Seebl (19. August 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich sollte doch aber den Dämpfer auf meine Fahrweise bergab optimieren und nicht darauf, wie ich mit einem zu niedrigen Tretlager besser den Trail hoch komme, oder?


Ja klar, aber es schließt sich ja nicht aus. Gerade auf flacheren Trails - meist die auf denen du pedalierst und vor allem vom Schwung lebst - ist es Gift wenn bei kleineren Schlägen zu viel Federweg genutzt wird. Sollte es bei dir so sein und du deswegen aufsetzen kannst du versuchen durch den Einsatz von Spacern die Endprogression zu erhöhen. Also bei gleichem SAG hat die Kennlinie im letzten Federwegsdrittel mehr Gegenhalt. Und man kann es ziemlich einfach und Kosten neutral je nach Dämpfer ausprobieren.

Beispiel: Ich habe bei meinem Rad den Federweg mit einer anderen Wippe geändert und damit wurde auch die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus flacher. Und habe mit einem Wegsacken und Pedalaufsetzern zu kämpfen gehabt. Habe bei gleichbleibendem Druck und Sag nur die Luftkammer verkleinert und getestet bis ich das Verhalten mit der anderen Wippe wieder etwa hatte. Hat darin resultiert, dass ich ne Ecke schneller und schwungvoller auf flacheren Trails unterwegs bin und habe kaum noch Pedalaufsetzer, da bei gleichzeitigem Pedalieren und kleineren Schlägen deutlich weniger Federweg freigegeben wird.

Wurde per Handy geschrieben, also nehmt mir komische Sätze und Rechtschreibfehler nicht allzu übel.

Edit: Ach vor allem aufwärts... Dann kannst du es damit leider kaum verhindern.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Echt, die Geo findest du toll?


 
Naja das Long finde ich von den Zahlen schon sehr interessant wenn auch etwas kurz (zumindest im Vergleich zu meinem)! Wie ich es finde spielt aber eh keine Rolle, war nur ein Vorschlag für die TEin, vlt interessant.

zum Sitzwinkel: ich hab meinen Sattel auf Abschlag vorne. Weil bei extrem Steil bleibt mir aus das du mal hinter den Sattel musst, da geht's leichter wenn er nicht im Weg ist.


Wobei Oberrohr, ist das wirklich wichtig bei so einem Bike?

Steuerrohr: braucht sie nicht so viel Rise beim Lenker?


----------



## lucie (19. August 2016)

Man kann aber aus allem auch eine Wissenschaft machen. Versuch macht eben kluch. 
Die Geodaten allein kann man/frau hin- und herwälzen - allein das hilft nix, ist eine grobe Orientierung, mehr aber auch nicht. Einfach Augen zu und durch, Le(e)hrgeld zahlen ist dann eben leider nicht ausgeschlossen, aber wohl offensichtlich nicht zu vermeiden. 
Die einzige Alternative die ich bei Deinem "Problem" sehe ist, sich einen Rahmen nach eigenen Wünschen zusammenbraten zu lassen - schließlich scheinst Du ja genaue Vorstellungen bezüglich Deiner bevorzugten Rahmengeo zu haben.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mehrere Umwege gehen muss, um den für sich geeigneten Rahmen zu finden. Mit der Zeit ändern sich dann aber doch wieder die "Vorlieben", dann muss wieder was anderes her - elender Kreislauf...
Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht. Wenn das Bike zu speziell wird, wird es wieder für anderes Terrain nicht geeignet sein - der Trend geht dann eben zum Zehntrad. 

Wenn Du noch länger grübelst, gibt es bestimmt 'ne neue LR-Größe, neue Standards, das Rad wurde neu erfunden (vorzugsweise in 26 Zoll) oder sämtliche Trails wurden gesperrt. Also: Augen zu und durch...


----------



## scylla (19. August 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wobei Oberrohr, ist das wirklich wichtig bei so einem Bike?



Hey, wir sind hier nicht im BBS-Forum 
Das Radl wird sicherlich auch hoch gefahren, nicht nur getragen. Da ist es dann schon nett, wenn nicht nur die Standposition sondern auch die Sitzposition halbwegs angenehm ist.



lucie schrieb:


> Einfach Augen zu und durch, Le(e)hrgeld zahlen ist dann eben leider nicht ausgeschlossen, aber wohl offensichtlich nicht zu vermeiden.



Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur geizig, aber ich persönlich finde die Investition bei einem neuen Fully-Rahmen schon groß genug, dass man sich da lieber mal etwas mehr Gedanken machen kann, als einfach die Augen zuzumachen und das Lehrgeld hinzublättern 
Zumal man ja aus der Lehre nie was lernt, wenn man das immer so handhabt mit den geschlossenen Augen.


----------



## lucie (19. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur geizig, aber ich persönlich finde die Investition bei einem neuen Fully-Rahmen schon groß genug, dass man sich da lieber mal etwas mehr Gedanken machen kann, als einfach die Augen zuzumachen und das Lehrgeld hinzublättern
> Zumal man ja aus der Lehre nie was lernt, wenn man das immer so handhabt mit den geschlossenen Augen.



Dagegen ist ja ansich nichts einzuwenden, allerdings ist die Geo an einem Bike nicht die einzige Komponente, die ausschlaggebend ist. Da kommen noch die Federelemente und der jeweilige Fahrstil/die Fahrtechnik, Fitness, Körperbau und Athletik ins Spiel. Alles kann man einfach nicht bei der Rahmenwahl im Voraus berechnen bzw. einbeziehen!
In der Theorie allein kann man aber nicht ermessen, ob Bike und Fahrer bestens miteinander harmonieren.


----------



## Aninaj (20. August 2016)

so viel Diskussion hier 

Ich glaube, ob ein Bike paßt oder nicht, weiß ich eh erst, wenn ich mehr als einen Trail damit gefahren bin. Darum sind Probefahrten sicher ne nette Sache, aber letztendliche Klarheit können die auch nicht liefern. Das fängt damit an, dass man ja meist ein Bike hingestellt bekommt, an dem man auf die schnelle auch nicht alles anpassen kann, was einem nicht paßt. Und endet damit, dass ich letztlich auch noch zu unerfahren bin wirklich zu wissen, was ich will. Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist ja letztlich auch nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt, von dem ich glaube, dass es passen könnte.



Lalyle schrieb:


> Oh. Interessant. XS gibts in dem Fall nur in der Aluversion. (Klar, ne, die kleinen Fahrerinnen brauchen ja kein leichtes Highenddings...)



So klein bin ich gar nicht, immerhin passen viele der Standard S Rahmen  und ein Carbonrad muss man sich auch leisten können (wollen). Umso mehr muss ich immer über die Beiträge hier schmunzeln, in denen sich 100kg+ Kerle über die ach so schweren 14kg Bikes die sie in XL fahren aufregen... Was sollen da die 50kg Mädels erst sagen, da müßte das Bike ja 7kg wiegen 



rzOne20 schrieb:


> Du bist ja scheinbar recht klein. Kenne aber nicht die Innen-Länge deiner Beine  aber da solltest vielleicht weniger auf den Hebel als auf die Ergonometrie (weiß gar nicht ob das das richtige Wort dafür ist) kucken. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei dir eigentlich eine 165er Kurbel ideal sei.



Mit meinen 77 cm Innenbeinlänge hänge ich wohl so dazwischen und finde dann die 170er wegen dem Hebel besser...



rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wish Short: Reach 410, Stack 584, Sitzrohr 406, Oberrohr 552, Kettenstrebe 419, Steuerrohr 115, LW 65, SW 76 (!!!), BB drop - 4, Radstand 1150.



Das Oberrohr ist wirklich extrem kurz. Glaube in meiner Tabelle das kürzeste. Da ich aber eher mehr Oberkörper hab als Beine  muss das Oberrohr schon lang genug sein.

Und ja, ich will damit den Berg hoch fahren 

Bzgl. "Gedanken machen" vs. "Augen zu und durch": Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, dass hier Leute jährlich ihr Bike wechseln, nicht weil es nicht paßt, sondern weil sie "Lust auf was Neues" haben. Das kann natürlich jeder handhaben wie er möchte, aber ich möchte das eher so handhaben, dass ich jetzt was möglichst passendes finde und das gute Stück dann länger fahre als mein aktuelles Fully, was leider einfach nicht so zu mir paßt, wie ich mir das gewünscht habe - und da habe ich eher die "Augen zu und durch" Taktik gefahren - daher jetzt mal die "Gedanken machen" Version.

Aber ich finds toll, wie rege hier diskutiert wird und Vorschläge und Ideen eingebracht werden


----------



## rzOne20 (22. August 2016)

MDE Damper evtl: http://www.mdebikes.com/damper-650b-2/


----------



## Aninaj (22. August 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> MDE Damper evtl: http://www.mdebikes.com/damper-650b-2/



Interessanter Hinweis, aber wohl etwas zu ausgefallen. Da mal Probezufahren wird wohl fast zur Unmöglichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (4. September 2016)

Kurzentschlossen bin ich am WE auf der Eurobike gewesen und habe mich den größten Teil der Zeit in der Demo-Area aufgehalten.

Erkenntnis #1 - nicht wenige Anbieter hatten kein Bike in Rahmengröße S dabei 
Erkenntnis #2 - ganz schön staubig der angelegte Minitrail 
Erkenntnis #3 - manche Anbieter geben sich Mühe (stellen das Rad samt Dämpfung auf dich ein) - andere drücken dir das Rad in die Hand und das wars... 
Erkenntnis #4 - die vielleicht wichtigste - es gibt zwei Arten von Bikes - die, _AUF_ denen man sitzt und die, _HINTER_ den man sitzt - so gefühlt

Leider hab ich bisher nicht rausfinden können, ob es etwas gibt, an dem man das Sitzgefühl festmachen kann. Also irgendeine Kombi in der Geo, die zu diesem Gefühl führt. Wie ist das bei euren Bikes? Vielleicht könnte ihr, wenn ihr das _AUF_ und _HINTER_ dem Bike sitzen kennt, kurz was dazu sagen?

Mein Eindruck war/ist:

_AUF_ diesen Rädern sitzt man:
- Müsing Petrol 5
- Liteville 301 MK13 Enduro
- Votec VE 
- Nicolai Geometron 16 (alter Falter ist das Rad lang! - dachte erst der hat mir da nen L hingestellt.... )

_HINTER_ diesen Rädern sitzt man:
- Last Coal
- Propain Tyee CF
- Lapierre Zesty

Bezüglich der Performance kann ich eigentlich nur wenig sagen. Bin leider etwas unvorbereitet und konfus durch die Anbieter, aber Eindruck hat das Liteville hinterlassen, es war aber auch das einzige Bike, das weitgehendst auf mich eingestellt wurde. Von daher auch wieder schwer zu vergleichen.

Ich weiß aber, dass ich ein Rad will, *AUF* dem man sitzt. Dieses gefühlt hinter dem Bike hängen finde ich ganz schrecklich. Das *Votec VE* fuhr sich eigentlich ganz ordentlich (soweit man das auf so einem Minitrail beurteilen kann) und ich bekomme eine 150er Stütze rein. Aber 180mm vorn  brauch ich das? Und die Überstandshöhe war mit 744 ziemlich grenzwertig - wahrscheinlich auch wegen der langen Gabel.

In den bisher ungefahreren Geo-Favoriten sind noch das *Fanes *und das *Teibun von Alutech*. Weiß da eine von euch ob das AUF oder HINTER dem Rad sitzende Bikes sind? Leider gehört das Last zur _HINTER_ dem Rad sitzen Fraktion, ansonsten ein echt schönes Rad...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. September 2016)

Gibt es nicht evtl auch in Bikeparks die Möglichkeit da mal Bikes zu testen? Von Propain weiss ich dass die zB in Beerfelden auch sind. Nicolai hat hier auch immer ein Testwochenende. Bei den anderen hab ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2016)

Also *auf* meiner Fanes sitze ich mehr so *im* Bike....und *über* meinem Trailster stehe ich sehr *zentral* .

301 vs Votec VE - das sind ja echt Extreme. Was suchtest du nochmal? Wo wolltest du damit fahren...???


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber, dass ich ein Rad will, *AUF* dem man sitzt. Dieses gefühlt hinter dem Bike hängen finde ich ganz schrecklich. Das *Votec VE* fuhr sich eigentlich ganz ordentlich (soweit man das auf so einem Minitrail beurteilen kann) und ich bekomme eine 150er Stütze rein. Aber 180mm vorn  brauch ich das? Und die Überstandshöhe war mit 744 ziemlich grenzwertig - wahrscheinlich auch wegen der langen Gabel.


Hi,
ich besitze seit kurzem auch ein VE und zwar ein Elite. Die Gabel lässt sich mit einem kürzeren Airshaft für 30 Euro problemlos auf weniger Federweg umrüsten. Das gleiche habe ich nämlich auch direkt gemacht, und zwar auf 160mm.
Die Geo hat sich dadurch für meinen Geschmack eher noch zum positivsten geändert. Einziger ganz leichter Kritikpunkt könnte die geringer gewordenen Tretlagerhöhe sein.
Hier kannst du mal die Geodäten eingeben und dann einfach mit z.B. 2cm kürzerer Gabel die Veränderung anzeigen lassen:
http://bikegeo.muha.cc/
Das VE ist super!


----------



## Votec Tox (5. September 2016)

Bionicon Evo: In der Downhillposition sitze ich - wie Du es nennst - "hinter" dem Bike und in der Uphillposition auf dem Bike,
liegt am durch die Geometrievertellung steiler werdenden Sitzrohr und Steuerwinkel.
Aber das hilft Dir auch nicht weiter 
Lese hier interessiert mit, ist ein lehrreicher Thread und bin sehr gespannt für welchen Rahmen Du Dich entscheiden wirst.


----------



## Aninaj (5. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also *auf* meiner Fanes sitze ich mehr so *im* Bike....und *über* meinem Trailster stehe ich sehr *zentral* .
> 
> 301 vs Votec VE - das sind ja echt Extreme. Was suchtest du nochmal? Wo wolltest du damit fahren...???



 Das ist eine sehr gute Frage  Aber ich bin zu allen Herstellern und habe gesagt, ich würde gerne ihr Enduro in S testen. Und so bekommst du bei Liteville eben das 301 in der Enduro Version (160mm mit 26") und bei Votec das VE. Bei Lapierre gab's "nur" das Zesty, weil die das Spicy nicht in S dabei hatten. Daher also diese wilde Mischung an Bikes.

Im Grunde suche ich wahrscheinlich einfach das Unmöglich  Wie gesagt finde ich 180mm vorn und 170mm hinten bissle viel. Ich denke so 160/150 vorn und 150/140 hinten sollten eigentlich aktuell ausreichend sein... gibbet aber scheinbar nicht, wenn die anderen Punkte (Sattelrohrhöhe und Tretlagerhöhe) auch noch passen sollen.

@cxfahrer  Würdest du denn das Fanes jetzt eher als HINTER oder AUF dem Bike sitzend sehen? Oder kann (wie der Typ von Lapierre meinte) tatsächlich auch ein schlecht eingestellter Dämpfer dazu führen? Ich hatte das am Propain dann mal probiert und den Dämpfer gelockt, aber das fühlte sich immer noch wie HINTER dem Bike und nicht AUF dem Bike an.

Wie gesagt, so hinterher denke ich, dies und das hätte ich noch testen können und dies und das noch "einstellen", aber in dem ganzen Gewusel da, hab ich da einfach nicht weit genug gedacht 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bionicon Evo: In der Downhillposition sitze ich - wie Du es nennst - "hinter" dem Bike und in der Uphillposition auf dem Bike, liegt am durch die Geometrievertellung steiler werdenden Sitzrohr und Steuerwinkel.
> Aber das hilft Dir auch nicht weiter
> Lese hier interessiert mit, ist ein lehrreicher Thread und bin sehr gespannt für welchen Rahmen Du Dich entscheiden wirst.



Ich hab auch gedacht, dass es an Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr liegen muss, aber das scheint so allein nicht zu stimmen

_AUF_ diesen Rädern sitzt man: - Sitzwinkel / Lenkwinkel
- Müsing Petrol 5 - 75 / 66,5
- Liteville 301 MK13 Enduro - 74,8 / 66,5
- Votec VE - 74,5 / 64,7
- Nicolai Geometron 16 - 77 / 63,5

_HINTER_ diesen Rädern sitzt man:
- Last Coal - 75 / 65
- Propain Tyee CF 75,3 / 65,5
- Lapierre Zesty 74,5 / 66,5 

Vom Sitzrohrwinkel nehmen sich die Bikes alle nicht viel. Von den Daten würde ich eher vermuten, dass man HINTER dem Votec sitzt - dem ist aber nicht so. Also, auch ein Schuß in den Ofen.

Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge für ein Bike habt, immer her damit. Aktuell schaue ich auch bei der neuen Sau, die durch's Dort gejagt wird - den Trailbikes. Das ICB2.0 hatte ich ja anfangs schon in der Auswahl, mal schauen, was die Konkurrenz noch so hat.


----------



## michel77 (5. September 2016)

Ich finde Deine Herangehensweise, anhand der Geometriedaten Annahmen zum Sitz- und Fahrgefühl zu machen, grundsätzlich richtig und lese ebenfalls interessiert mit. Leider wird man damit leicht als Theoretiker abgetan, insbesondere dann, wenn die praktische Überprüfung dann abweichende Eindrücke vermittelt. In solchen Fällen sollte man weiter nach Erklärungen für diese abweichenden oder gar gegenteiligen Eindrücke suchen.

Von fehlerhaften Angaben, die es sicher auch gibt, mal abgesehen *muss *man von der Geometrie recht zuverlässig auf einen entsprechenden Charakter des Rahmens schließen können. Nun gewinnst Du bei Deinen verschiedenen Probefahrten Eindrücke, die in klarem Widerspruch zu dem nach der Geometrie erwartbaren Fahrgefühl stehen. Daraus allerdings zu schließen, dass Geometriedaten keine zutreffenden Vorhersagen zulassen, greift m.E. zu kurz. Es *muss *in diesen Fällen andere Parameter geben, welche die von der Rahmengeometrie gegebene Tendenz so deutlich überlagern, dass im Ergebnis ein gegenteiliger Eindruck entsteht.

Für ein HINTER DEM BIKE GEFÜHL würden ein im Verhältnis zum Frontend eher kurzes Rearend sowie flache Winkel, insbesondere flache effektive Sitzwinkel sprechen. Für ein AUF DEM BIKE GEFÜHL entsprechend das Gegenteil. Hier kommt im Sitzbereich die Einstellung des Sattels in Längsrichtung einerseits und eine deutliche Abweichung des effektiven Sitzwinkels vom nominellen bedingt durch einen flachen Sitzrohrwinkel bei einer deutlichen Sattelüberhöhung andererseits in Betracht.

Weiterhin können (eigentlich trivial) unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen und Lenkerbreiten erheblichen Einfluss haben. Der Backsweep eines Lenkers natürlich auch, allerdings ist dieser bei serienmäßig verbauten Lenkern mit um die 8° nahezu immer gleich.

Ich glaube nun nicht, dass ich damit etwas grundsätzlich Neues erzähle. Aber man sollte bedenken, dass bei ungünstiger Addition dieser peripheren Parameter Verschiebungen von mehreren Zentimetern zusammen kommen können, die in ihrer Größenordnung die Unterschiede bei den Rahmengeometrien durchaus übertreffen.

Um also gewonnene Eindrücke sinnvoll mit Rahmengeometrien abgleichen zu können, wäre es notwendig, konsequent auf die Herstellung einer stets identischen Position des Sattels und der Griffe zum Tretlager zu achten. Zunächst würde sich eine günstige Geometrie nicht dadurch erweisen, dass man überhaupt eine passende Haltung auf dem Rad findet, sondern vielmehr darin, wie problemlos diese herzustellen ist. Dann erst träten jene Eigenschaften zu Tage, welche auf die eigentliche Rahmengeometrie zurück zu führen sind. Ermöglicht der Rahmen einen eventuell gewünschten kurzen Vorbau oder eine Variostütze mit großem Verstellbereich? Platziert einen die Geometrie weiter vorn oder hinten? Bleibt das Rad dabei eher kompakt oder geht es in die Länge?

Ein Gedanke noch zu dem erwähnten Verhältnis von Frontend zu Rearend: Der bedauerliche Umstand, dass die Kettenstreben meist nicht mit der Rahmengröße mitwachsen, muss unweigerlich dazu führen, dass das Gefühl hinter dem Rad zu sitzen mit steigender Fahrer- und damit Rahmengröße zunimmt. Nur wird dieser Effekt vermutlich gar nicht wargenommen, weil es schlicht an der Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2016)

Sehr richtig.
Deswegen hab ich bei meiner XXL Fanes das Hinterrad ganz nach hinten gestellt (damit ich Vollgas auf s2-3 und Bikeparkstecken die Linie halten kann und schön mittendrin in Sicherheit bin).
Ich brauche das aber zB an meinem Last Ffwd nicht, weil ich dort mein Gewicht ganz anders -nach vorn- verlagere (Hardtail, B+ hinten, laaaange Front, schnelle Kurven zB Rabenberg).
Und am Trailster auch nicht, weil ich mit dem idR entweder schnelle Flowtrails fahre (Gewichtsverlagerung in Kurven) oder enge nicht zu verblockte Pfade (langsames Herumgehample vor-zurück). Wenns zu verblockt wird, muss ich langsam fahren oder tragen, da ich schnell aufsetze und die Reifen das nicht mitmachen.

Es hängt also ganz davon ab, wie und wozu man selber das Bike benutzt. Eine bewusst andere Körperhaltung, die zunächst ungewohnt erscheint, kann überraschend positive Fahrerlebnisse bringen.
Im Sitzen ist ja völlig irrelevant, es geht nur um im Stehen!

Insofern ist es ja Mal ganz interessant, so Probe zu rollern und Tabellen zu erstellen.
Ohne eine klare Vorstellung, was der Einsatzbereich ist, wird es aber immer ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> ....Ein Gedanke noch zu dem erwähnten Verhältnis von Frontend zu Rearend: Der bedauerliche Umstand, dass die Kettenstreben meist nicht mit der Rahmengröße mitwachsen, muss unweigerlich dazu führen, dass das Gefühl hinter dem Rad zu sitzen mit steigender Fahrer- und damit Rahmengröße zunimmt. Nur wird dieser Effekt vermutlich gar nicht wargenommen, weil es schlicht an der Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt.


Oder anders herum, hatte ein Fulli in S, das nicht nur ich als zu stelzig empfand, man fuhr dagegen anstatt darüber hinweg und neigte zu Überschlagsgefühlen außer man ging mit dem Körperschwerpunkt sehr weit nach hinten - und das ging nicht nur mir mit dem S-Rahmen so, die Fahrer des gleichen Rahmentyps in L sagten: "Wir verstehen Euer Problem nicht"...
Ich habe mir nun 1,5 Jahre lang in aller Ruhe nebenher ein bergablastiges Fulli aufgebaut, muß aber gestehen, daß ich zwar schon auf die Geodaten geachtet habe, allerdings nicht in der Konsequenz wie hier, aber dieses Mal viel mehr noch auf das Fahrwerk geachtet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Leider wird man damit leicht als Theoretiker abgetan, insbesondere dann, wenn die praktische Überprüfung dann abweichende Eindrücke vermittelt. In solchen Fällen sollte man weiter nach Erklärungen für diese abweichenden oder gar gegenteiligen Eindrücke suchen.



Och, da geht einfach der Wissenschaftler in mir durch und will alles erklärbar machen. Und natürlich sucht man Erklärungen wenn es Abweichungen gibt, findet aber im Dschungel der Infos nicht immer gleich den richtigen Hinweis, aber dazu gibts ja dieses Forum 



> Von fehlerhaften Angaben, die es sicher auch gibt, mal abgesehen *muss *man von der Geometrie recht zuverlässig auf einen entsprechenden Charakter des Rahmens schließen können. Nun gewinnst Du bei Deinen verschiedenen Probefahrten Eindrücke, die in klarem Widerspruch zu dem nach der Geometrie erwartbaren Fahrgefühl stehen. Daraus allerdings zu schließen, dass Geometriedaten keine zutreffenden Vorhersagen zulassen, greift m.E. zu kurz. Es *muss *in diesen Fällen andere Parameter geben, welche die von der Rahmengeometrie gegebene Tendenz so deutlich überlagern, dass im Ergebnis ein gegenteiliger Eindruck entsteht.



Ich sehe es auch so, dass es einen Parameter oder eine Mischung aus mehreren geben MUSS, denke aber, dass, wie du schreibst, gewissen Randbedingungen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Dämpfer auf's Gewicht eingestellt) dafür gesetzt sein müßten und genau das geht eben bei Testbikes nicht/nur bedingt.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es hängt also ganz davon ab, wie und wozu man selber das Bike benutzt. Eine bewusst andere Körperhaltung, die zunächst ungewohnt erscheint, kann überraschend positive Fahrerlebnisse bringen.
> Im Sitzen ist ja völlig irrelevant, es geht nur um im Stehen!



Das stimmt natürlich, wobei sich diese Position doch hauptsächlich aus Reach und Stack ergibt, da hier (1) die Pedale via Tretlager und (2) Lenker (ausgehend von gleichem Vorbau und Lenker) via Steuerrohr die einzigen Kontaktpunkte zum Rad sind. Mir ging es aktuell aber mehr um die Sitzposition beim bergauf radln. Da ich gerne Trails hochkurbel, möchte ich da nicht gefühlt hinter dem Rad sitzen, sondern möglichst effizient auf dem Rad sitzen und treten.



> Insofern ist es ja Mal ganz interessant, so Probe zu rollern und Tabellen zu erstellen.
> Ohne eine klare Vorstellung, was der Einsatzbereich ist, wird es aber immer ein Kompromiss.



Deswegen ja ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau  bestmöglich bergauf und bestmöglich bergrunter (heißt für mich bis S2 mit kleinen S3 Stellen sauber fahren, kein ballern, eher technisch als schnell). Daher auch die Tendenz zu eher weniger als mehr Federweg.


----------



## frogmatic (6. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mir ging es aktuell aber mehr um die Sitzposition beim bergauf radln. Da ich gerne Trails hochkurbel, möchte ich da nicht gefühlt hinter dem Rad sitzen, sondern möglichst effizient auf dem Rad sitzen und treten.


Der Sattel kann ja in der Sattelstütze auch noch weiter vorne und weiter hinten montiert werden. Hab ihn mit meinen kurzen Beinen aus eben deinem Grund immer sehr weit vorne (drehe auch die untere Auflage bei Syntace Stützen um, damit die lange Auflage vorne ist...)

Hast du mal an ein Banshee Spitfire gedacht, das hat auch einen ziemlich niedrigen Überstand (Sitzrohr 395mm) und ansonsten in etwa die angepeilten Werte?
Es fährst anständig bergauf, und die 140mm am Heck funktionieren sehr gut, und fühlen sich nach mehr an.
Hat leider auch ein relativ tiefes Tretlager...

Probefahren wäre gerne mal drin, halt in Hessen.


----------



## Aninaj (6. September 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Der Sattel kann ja in der Sattelstütze auch noch weiter vorne und weiter hinten montiert werden. Hab ihn mit meinen kurzen Beinen aus eben deinem Grund immer sehr weit vorne (drehe auch die untere Auflage bei Syntace Stützen um, damit die lange Auflage vorne ist...)



Das mit dem Sattel hatte ich auch schon überlegt, da ich das an meinem Renner auch mal so hatte, ABER da mache ich natürlich das für mich eh schon kurze Oberrohr noch kürzer, was ich ja dann auch nicht durch einen längeren Vorbau ausgleichen will... Da wäre dann ein Geometron wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl, aber da sitzt man von Natur aus schon drauf und nicht hinter 



> Hast du mal an ein Banshee Spitfire gedacht, das hat auch einen ziemlich niedrigen Überstand (Sitzrohr 395mm) und ansonsten in etwa die angepeilten Werte?
> Es fährst anständig bergauf, und die 140mm am Heck funktionieren sehr gut, und fühlen sich nach mehr an.
> Hat leider auch ein relativ tiefes Tretlager...



Das hat mir auch schon jemand vorgeschlagen, aber das Tretlager ist genauso tief wie bei meinem aktuellen Rad, also keine Option. 

Grundsätzlich komme ich mit meinem Rad ja schon gut bergauf, bis auf die Pedalaufsetzer wegen dem tiefen Tretlager. Runter geht es auch okay, aber ein kürzeres Sitzrohr würde eben ein gut bis sehr gut draus machen. Leider kann ich weder das Rad "hochbocken" noch das Sitzrohr kürzen  Ansonsten paßt es nämlich ganz ordentlich


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2016)

Es gibt zu viele Parameter, um es sinnvoll "wissenschaftlich" zu vergleichen.
Ein Bike das schön im Sitzen bergab flubbert, geht in der Regel bergauf nicht so gut zu treten, weil es hinten etwas mehr einsinkt - je mehr je schwerer man ist.
Ein Bike das ein tiefes Tretlager hat, geht wunderbar Flowtrails (bin damit grad in Sölden) und s2-3 bergab - aber nicht nur bergauf muss man achtgeben, nicht hängen zu bleiben. Ist aber für mich ok so!
Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Trailster so viel gefahren: Hometrails, Smrk, Rabenberg, Klinovec, Saalbach, Gardasee (rauf und runter!), jetzt in Sölden...es geht wunderbar mit 160/140. Ein ganz stinknormales Trailbike mit einer fantastisch guten Gabel (Mattoc) für 2k€. Klar, hier und da Ningligkeiten.
Man muss da keine Wissenschaft draus machen.
Wesentliche Rahmenbedingungen (Reach, Stack, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Sitzrohrhöhe) reichen.

So wie ich bei dir zwischen den Zeilen lese, fährst du eher im Sitzen geradeaus und suchst eher ein potentes AM.
Da empfehle ich dir LV301 (in 27.5v+h!!!!) oder ein Spectral (irgendeins, sind alle gleich), und bocke gleich vorn auf 160 auf (geht fix bei Pike und Fox) - dann ist der Lenkwinkel angenehm flacher und das Tretlager deutlich höher.


----------



## Aninaj (6. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wesentliche Rahmenbedingungen (Reach, Stack, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Sitzrohrhöhe) reichen.



D'accord. Ergänzt um die Überstandshöhe - damit haben wir kleineren Menschen leider auch immer zu kämpfen 



> So wie ich bei dir zwischen den Zeilen lese, fährst du eher im Sitzen geradeaus und suchst eher ein potentes AM.
> Da empfehle ich dir LV301 (in 27.5v+h!!!!) oder ein Spectral (irgendeins, sind alle gleich), und bocke gleich vorn auf 160 auf (geht fix bei Pike und Fox) - dann ist der Lenkwinkel angenehm flacher und das Tretlager deutlich höher.



Was bedeutet denn im Sitzen geradeaus fahren? Also runter stehe ich, auch wenn es mal eher geradeaus geht, hoch sitze ich im allgemeinen. Aber grundsätzlich ist mir egal, wie das Bike sich schimpft (Enduro, AM, Trailbike) hauptsache ich komme damit klar 

LV301 ist raus, da Punkt 5 (Sitzrohrhöhe) zu hoch ist. In das Bike muss mind. eine 150er Reverb passen, das LV hat aber nen 415er Sitzrohr und ich brauche max. 400 (hab ich am LV Stand nachmessen lassen, paßt ned).

Spectral ist raus, Überstandshöhe von 776 ist höher als meine Schrittlänge. Mit ner größeren Gabel wird's ned besser und ohne größere Gabel ist das Tretlager auch noch zu tief.

Du siehst, es ist eben nicht so einfach ein Bike zu finden, was die von dir (um meine Ergänzung erweiterten) Rahmenbedingungen erfüllt. Insbesondere, wenn man eher klein ist, wobei ich mich mit meinen 167 nicht als wirklich klein bezeichnen würde, was sollen erst Mädels mit 158 oder so sagen?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2016)

Also das mit der Überstandshöhe...das macht doch niemand? 
Die ich kenne mit so 160cm +- machen das nicht. Die eine hat ein LV301 (k.A. ob s oder xs, aber mit 150er Reverb), die andre ne Fanes in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (6. September 2016)

Hinsichtlich der Sitzrohrlänge könnte eine andere Variostütze die Auswahl geeigneter Rahmen erweitern. Die Reverb baut sowohl sehr hoch als auch tief. Von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Mitte Sattelgestell ist die KS Lev schon 11mm flacher, die Giant Contact Switch 20mm, die neue Bikeyoke Revive gar 26mm, wobei diese mit 160mm Hub wieder etwas höher baut. Von der Fox Transfer, den Race Face Turbine und Easton Haven Droppern sowie 9Point8 Fall Line weiß ich es nicht genau. Da müsste die folgende Liste mal auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden: http://sp00n.pytalhost.com/bike/seatposts/


----------



## lucie (7. September 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/829375-nukeproof-mega-2012-dh-grosse-s

Dürfte es auch was Älteres, Gebrauchtes sein?

Radstand und Kettenstrebe relativ lang - geht gut zum Runterbrettern, ist halt nicht so wendig, geht aber trotzdem in Ordnung.
Steiler Sitzwinkel - klettert richtig gut. Sitzrohr: 390mm - da sollte bei Dir locker eine 150er Vario reinpassen (welche SL hattest Du noch mal?) Vorn 160, hinten 150mm.
Einen Riesenmakel hat es allerdings: ist 26 Zoll. 






Das Ganze mit 28/10-42 (11-fach) - für Mittelgebirge absolut tauglich, für die Alpen zum lange bergauf strampeln wäre vorn ein 26er übelegenswert.


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

Grundsätzlich gerne auch was gebrauchtes, aber die älteren Modelle sind leider meist relativ kurz (so auch dieses Rad, OR 553, Reach 395). Und das Nukeproof Mega DH klingt so erstmal mehr nach Downhill, wobei die Geo ansonsten nicht nach DH ausschaut .

Aber 26 Zoll sehe ich jetzt ned als Makel an  Bei 77cm Schrittlänge kann man dann auch gut über dem Laufrad stehen


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Sitzrohrlänge könnte eine andere Variostütze die Auswahl geeigneter Rahmen erweitern. Die Reverb baut sowohl sehr hoch als auch tief. Von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Mitte Sattelgestell ist die KS Lev schon 11mm flacher, die Giant Contact Switch 20mm, die neue Bikeyoke Revive gar 26mm, wobei diese mit 160mm Hub wieder etwas höher baut. Von der Fox Transfer, den Race Face Turbine und Easton Haven Droppern sowie 9Point8 Fall Line weiß ich es nicht genau. Da müsste die folgende Liste mal auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden: http://sp00n.pytalhost.com/bike/seatposts/



Das habe ich im Hinterkopf, fahre aktuell aus diesem Grund auch eine KS LEV. Möchte trotzdem gerne meinen Rahmen nicht von einer Sattelstütze abhängig machen, sondern alle fahren können. Ich denke das sollte drin sein.


----------



## lucie (7. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gerne auch was gebrauchtes, aber die älteren Modelle sind leider meist relativ kurz (so auch dieses Rad, OR 553, Reach 395). Und das Nukeproof Mega DH klingt so erstmal mehr nach Downhill, wobei die Geo ansonsten nicht nach DH ausschaut .
> 
> Aber 26 Zoll sehe ich jetzt ned als Makel an  Bei 77cm Schrittlänge kann man dann auch gut über dem Laufrad stehen



Wenn Du in meinem Profil etwas rumstöberst, wirst Du sehen, dass der Makel 26" bei mir Programm ist! Das Mega bin ich selbst gefahren bei 168cm! Körpergröße und 82er SL!, hat perfekt gepaßt für Touren, Bikepark, Enduro mit 60er Vorbau und 150er Vario.
Das Mega wurde ursprünglich mal als "Mini DH" angepriesen, da es vorn auch 180mm schluckt.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es am besten mit 160 vorn und 150 hinten funzt - also bestenfalls AM/Enduro-Bike.
Kann es echt empfehlen! Ich trauere dem Rahmen immer noch hinterher - aber man kann eben nicht alles haben, mir war der Lenkwinkel und der lange Hinterbau bei meinen Pseudotricksereien zu flach bzw. zu lang. Ansonsten war es einfach perfekt.

Halt Dich zu sehr an den theoretischen Daten fest, dann findest Du nie das Passende Bike! Wozu eigentlich ein noch längerer Reach? 395 finde ich jetzt nicht arg kurz, und ob alles Neue immer besser ist, nur weil es von der Industrie derart angepriesen wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Bilder mit dem Mega:


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Wenn Du in meinem Profil etwas rumstöberst, wirst Du sehen, dass der Makel 26" bei mir Programm ist! Das Mega bin ich selbst gefahren bei 168cm! Körpergröße und 82er SL!, hat perfekt gepaßt für Touren, Bikepark, Enduro mit 60er Vorbau und 150er Vario.



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass ich knapp 5 cm kürzere Beine (das sind immerhin 1/3 der Variosattelstütze) und dafür 5 cm mehr Oberkörper hab. Daher brauche ich auch einen etwas längeren Rahmen mit einem kürzeren Sitzrohr (wenn das Bike exakt genauso passen soll wie bei dir). 



> Halt Dich zu sehr an den theoretischen Daten fest, dann findest Du nie das Passende Bike! Wozu eigentlich ein noch längerer Reach? 395 finde ich jetzt nicht arg kurz, und ob alles Neue immer besser ist, nur weil es von der Industrie derart angepriesen wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.



Da hast du natürlich Recht! Leider ergeben sich nicht so wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten zum probieren, insbesondere in passenden Größen ohne gleich die halbe Welt zu bereisen  Aktuell hat mein Bike 418 und das Corratec, das ich ziemlich cool fand hat 425. Wobei ich mit dem OnOne mit 375 auch zurecht komme - das sich aber nicht wirklich dauerhaft gut hochtreten läßt 

Hab jetzt mal noch schnell in meine "schlaue" Tabelle geschaut und da ist das Nukeproof Mega AM Pro rausgeflogen wegen: kurzes Oberrohr, kurzer Reach und lange Kettenstrebe (allerdings in der 27,5er Version). 

Aber ich versuch eh grad vermehrt mal was zu testen. Habs ja auch ned eilig und Vorfreude is ja eh die schönste Freude


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2016)

Teste Mal das Trailster in S, aber mit Mattoc.


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Teste Mal das Trailster in S, aber mit Mattoc.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2016)

Ja und?
Passt halt keine 150er Stütze. Brauchst du die wirklich?


----------



## lucie (7. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wobei ich mit dem OnOne mit 375 auch zurecht komme - das sich aber nicht wirklich dauerhaft gut hochtreten läßt



Das liegt aber nicht am kurzen Reach!

Das Mega läßt sich aufgrund des langen Hinterbaus und des steilen Sitzwinkels selbst im Sitzen sehr gut steile Rampen hochtreten.

Nicolai in M mit S Sitzrohr fiele mir noch ein - die lassen sich das aber teuer bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Passt halt keine 150er Stütze. Brauchst du die wirklich?



Brauch ich einen neuen Rahmen???


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am kurzen Reach!



 das stimmt



> Nicolai in M mit S Sitzrohr fiele mir noch ein - die lassen sich das aber teuer bezahlen.



Jepp, hab ich auch schon ausgekundschaftet 

Edit: Is aber gar nimmer teurer, nennt sich jetzt Geometron


----------



## lucie (7. September 2016)

Ab hier bin ich ratlos aber nicht radlos. 

Du wirst schon was finden, bin gespannt...


----------



## michel77 (7. September 2016)

Mir fällt gerade das Focus Sam ein, auch wegen des geraden Sitzrohrs:
http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bikes/2016/mountainbike-trail/focus-sam.html


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

Sagen wir es mal so: Ich habe ja ein Rad und in ca. 90% der hochgefahrenen und 80% der runtergefahrenen Höhenmeter komme ich mit dem Bock auch klar. Aber die 10% die ich beim hochfahren ab und an mal hängen bleibe, nerven dann eben doch ordentlich (und gerne auch mal nachhaltig). Und die 20% runter, die mir der Sattel an die Beine hämmert (vom On One weiß ich, dass das nicht sein muss) ebenso. Und leider sind das meisten eigentlich die spannendsten Abschnitte.

Also sind das eben diese beiden "Punkte", die ein neuer Rahmen besser sein muss, sonst kann ich ja auch beim Alten bleiben.

Zusammengefaßt: max. 400er Sitzrohr und min. 345 mm Tretlagerhöhe - und das Ganze in einer ansonsten ähnlichen Geo wie jetzt. Wobei ich einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel und ne niedrige Überstandshöhe nicht verachten würde


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

michel77 schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade das Focus Sam ein, auch wegen des geraden Sitzrohrs:
> http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bikes/2016/mountainbike-trail/focus-sam.html



Okay, vielleicht sollte ich noch ergänzen, dass ich keinen CarbonRahmen möchte 

Aber bei dem Bike frage ich mich auch, warum hat das Carbon 400er Sitzrohr, das Alu aber 420er? Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## michel77 (7. September 2016)

Okay, das längere Sitzrohr in Alu sehe ich auch erst jetzt, blöd ist das...


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2016)

Absägen. Geht aber nicht immer.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2016)

Das mit dem Sattel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Bei meinem 301 hatte ich den Sattel immer komplett unten (normale Stütze, 50cm Sitzrohr, SL 100cm) und immer blaue Flecken - bei meinem FFwd hab ich bei einer 125er KS nie blaue Flecken.
Liegt vielleicht an besserer Fahrtechnik seit 5Jahren. Oder am Bike.

Will damit nur sagen: du gehst "unwissenschaftlich" vor, wenn du Thesen als unumstößlich setzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerNation (8. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> LV301 ist raus, da Punkt 5 (Sitzrohrhöhe) zu hoch ist. In das Bike muss mind. eine 150er Reverb passen, das LV hat aber nen 415er Sitzrohr und ich brauche max. 400 (hab ich am LV Stand nachmessen lassen, paßt ned).



Das MK14 mit der Eightpin-Sattelstütze könnte da vielleicht Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Aninaj (8. September 2016)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Das MK14 mit der Eightpin-Sattelstütze könnte da vielleicht Abhilfe schaffen.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Das habe ich im Hinterkopf, fahre aktuell aus diesem Grund auch eine KS LEV. Möchte trotzdem gerne meinen Rahmen nicht von einer Sattelstütze abhängig machen, sondern alle fahren können. Ich denke das sollte drin sein.


----------



## Aninaj (11. September 2016)

So, heute konnte ich ein Alutech Fanes zumindest mal Proberollen - eins gesehen, Fahrer runtergeschmissen und drauf gehockt  oder so ähnlich (war zwar ein 4.0 Rahmen, aber dafür in M - der kommt von der Sitzposition und dem Reach/Stack sehr nah an den 5.0 Rahmen in S ran, Unterschied bleibt dann Hauptsächlich die Sitzrohrhöhe, aber die denke ich mir einfach weg ).

Muss sagen, saß sich ausgesprochen gut, und erster Eindruck im Stehen war auch gut. Die "Zuschauer" meinten auch ich sitze gut auf dem Rad (was immer das heißen mag ). Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie gut man mit dem Bike noch den Berg hoch und wieder runter kommt. Vielleicht mal nen Testbike ordern?

Allerdings gibts ja da noch das Teibun. Das steht dem Fanes von den GeoDaten sehr nahe (bissle steilerer Sitzwinkel 74,5 statt 75, bissle steilerer Lenkwinkel - 66 statt 65,4, 3mm tieferes Tretlager - 342 statt 345, bissle weniger Federweg 156 statt 170) und würde denke auch gut passen... 

... oder doch nen Coal, oder nen Ion16 oder ...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ..Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie gut man mit dem Bike noch den Berg hoch und wieder runter kommt....


Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Hoch hängt nur vom Aufbau ab. Runter geht ne Fanes wie verrückt (mit ordentlicher Gabel also keine Pike).


----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Hoch hängt nur vom Aufbau ab. Runter geht ne Fanes wie verrückt (mit ordentlicher Gabel also keine Pike).



Wie würde denn in deinen Augen ein Aufbau aussehen, der sich gut "hoch" treten läßt ? Und was ist eine ordentliche Gabel?


----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2016)

Egal ob Fanes oder Teibun, klassicher Aufbau halt. Ich war mit diesem sehr zufrieden:



1x10 oder 1x11
4 Kolbenbremse
Ordentlich breite Felgen mit griffigen Reifen mit zB Double Down Karkasse

Federgabel kann ich dir bei zB Pike nur mit AWK empfehlen. Ohne ist für technische Sachen irgendwie Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wie würde denn in deinen Augen ein Aufbau aussehen, der sich gut "hoch" treten läßt ?





rzOne20 schrieb:


> 1x10 oder 1x11
> 4 Kolbenbremse
> Ordentlich breite Felgen mit griffigen Reifen mit zB Double Down Karkasse





Meine ehem. Deutschlehrerin hätte jetzt wohl gesagt: 6 setzen, Thema verfehlt 

- 1x10 - damit kann ich sicher nicht gescheit überall hochfahren (aber Respekt, dass du das schaffst )
- ne Bremse brauche ich im allg. eher wenn's runter geht
- nen griffiger Reifen klingt für mich auch ned nach leicht rollendem bergauftreten


----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Meine ehem. Deutschlehrerin hätte jetzt wohl gesagt: 6 setzen, Thema verfehlt
> 
> - 1x10 - damit kann ich sicher nicht gescheit überall hochfahren (aber Respekt, dass du das schaffst )
> - ne Bremse brauche ich im allg. eher wenn's runter geht
> - nen griffiger Reifen klingt für mich auch ned nach leicht rollendem bergauftreten


 
OK, Sorry. Hab ich wohl nicht gscheit gelesen. Ich dachte nur du suchst ein Bike mit dem du schwere/schwierige Trails bergabfahren willst.


----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> OK, Sorry. Hab ich wohl nicht gscheit gelesen. Ich dachte nur du suchst ein Bike mit dem du schwere/schwierige Trails bergabfahren willst.



Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht  Aber kann schon verstehen, dass man sich nicht 140 Beiträge durchliest. Vielleicht sollte ich die Überschrift in: "Suche eierlegende Wollmilchsau" umbenennen


----------



## lucie (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> - 1x10 - damit kann ich sicher nicht gescheit überall hochfahren (aber Respekt, dass du das schaffst )



Mit 1x10 oder 1x11 kann man sehr wohl gescheit überall hochfahren!!!


----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Mit 1x10 oder 1x11 kann man sehr wohl gescheit überall hochfahren!!!



Okay, wenn man es ausschließlich auf's hochfahren beschränkt, stimme ich dir zu. Vorn 26er , hinten 10/11 - 44 und ab geht die Post  Aber damit zum Berg fahren (okay, hab grad gelernt bei uns gibts nur Hügel ) wird ... nun ja ... nennen wir es beschaulich 

Also kurz, mich überzeugt das 1x11 Konzept immer noch nicht so ganz, 1x10 allerdings noch weniger.


----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht  Aber kann schon verstehen, dass man sich nicht 140 Beiträge durchliest. Vielleicht sollte ich die Überschrift in: "Suche eierlegende Wollmilchsau" umbenennen


 
Nein ich hab die Beiträge schon alle gelesen. Bin seit dem ersten Post interessiert am mitlesen, so ein Thema interessiert mich halt. Bau mir grad mit sehr eng gesteckten theoretischen Werten ein HT zusammen.

Ich weiß aber das man (in deinem Fall Frau) irgend eine Krot fressen muss. Außer der/diejenige hat die Kohle um zB ein Nicolai Maßrahmen fertigen zu lassen. War vor meinem aktuellen Enduro im Raum. Quasi ein Ion 16 in bissl größer wie L aber mit M Sitzrohr. Da ich das aber nicht probieren konnte war es, weil ja eh alles nur Theorie, zu kostspielig für einen Test.

Letztlich sind es die Fahrskills die entscheiden ob du oder ob du nicht, aber sicher nicht 5 mm am Sitzrohr und 3 mm am BB Drop oder 0,5° von irgeneinem Winkel.


----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay, wenn man es ausschließlich auf's hochfahren beschränkt, stimme ich dir zu. Vorn 26er , hinten 10/11 - 44 und ab geht die Post  Aber damit zum Berg fahren (okay, hab grad gelernt bei uns gibts nur Hügel ) wird ... nun ja ... nennen wir es beschaulich
> 
> Also kurz, mich überzeugt das 1x11 Konzept immer noch nicht so ganz, 1x10 allerdings noch weniger.


 
Dazu auch noch mein Senf: hab ja auch mit 1x10 bissl kämpft, mit 1 x 11 auch noch zach (zumindest bei mir im Gebirge) ... jetzt hab ich eine 11-46 Kassette. Der eine halbe Gang war grad das Tüpfelchen. Jetzt passt für mich.


----------



## scylla (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich die Überschrift in: "Suche eierlegende Wollmilchsau" umbenennen



Dann schreibt hier niemand mehr irgendwas rein 

Aufbau-/Anbauteiletipps sind ja fast noch schwerer wie Rahmen und Geo. Hängt halt sehr von den individuellen Vorlieben ab, wie du hier siehst. Es wird immer irgendwo ein Kompromiss dabei sein. Der eine legt den Kompromiss halt auf den Uphill, der andere auf den Downhill.


----------



## lucie (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Okay, wenn man es ausschließlich auf's hochfahren beschränkt, stimme ich dir zu. Vorn 26er , hinten 10/11 - 44 und ab geht die Post  Aber damit zum Berg fahren (okay, hab grad gelernt bei uns gibts nur Hügel ) wird ... nun ja ... nennen wir es beschaulich
> 
> Also kurz, mich überzeugt das 1x11 Konzept immer noch nicht so ganz, 1x10 allerdings noch weniger.



Ja und, fährst Du Rennen? Im Mittelgebirge fahre ich 28/40 und max. in den Alpen 26/42. In der Ebene nutze ich nicht einmal das 11 bzw.10er Ritzel zum Strampeln und komme dennoch ganz gut vom Fleck - und ich bin nicht die Langsamste!

Selbst im Bikepark, wo man bergab auch mal ein wenig Speed für Sprünge braucht, ist 1x10 oder von mir aus auch 1x11 völlig ok zum Beschleunigen. Auch dort ist man in der Regel nicht im Rennmodus.


----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Nein ich hab die Beiträge schon alle gelesen. Bin seit dem ersten Post interessiert am mitlesen, so ein Thema interessiert mich halt. Bau mir grad mit sehr eng gesteckten theoretischen Werten ein HT zusammen.



Oh, das klingt interessant - was sind denn deine Erkenntnisse bzgl. Theorie und erfahrener Praxis, oder hast du gar keine HTs getestet?



> Ich weiß aber das man (in deinem Fall Frau) irgend eine Krot fressen muss. Außer der/diejenige hat die Kohle um zB ein Nicolai Maßrahmen fertigen zu lassen. War vor meinem aktuellen Enduro im Raum. Quasi ein Ion 16 in bissl größer wie L aber mit M Sitzrohr. Da ich das aber nicht probieren konnte war es, weil ja eh alles nur Theorie, zu kostspielig für einen Test.
> 
> Letztlich sind es die Fahrskills die entscheiden ob du oder ob du nicht, aber sicher nicht 5 mm am Sitzrohr und 3 mm am BB Drop oder 0,5° von irgeneinem Winkel.



Jepp, so 100% sind immer schwierig /kostspielig zu erreichen. Und normaler Weise bin ich eher jemand, der der 20/80 Regel folgt ( 20% Einsatz für 80% Ergebnis - für die restlichen 20% Ergebnis müßte ich 80% Arbeit aufwenden), diesmal nehme ich mir etwas mehr Zeit und ahne aber langsam, dass ich wahrscheinlich am Ende einen Rahmen nehmen werde, der von Anfang an ganz oben auf der Liste stand 

Und leider sind aber 5mm Sitzrohr manchmal wichtig um eben doch noch die 150er verstellb. Sattelstütze unterzubringen. Aber beim BB Drop und 0.5° bin ich dann auch der Meinung, dass es das am Ende wohl eher ned rausreißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (12. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oh, das klingt interessant - was sind denn deine Erkenntnisse bzgl. Theorie und erfahrener Praxis, oder hast du gar keine HTs getestet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bin es noch nicht gefahren. Hab mich versucht ans Enduro (entsprechend ohne HR Federung) anzulehnen. Jetzt wird Rahmen grad gechweisst.


----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Ja und, fährst Du Rennen? Im Mittelgebirge fahre ich 28/40 und max. in den Alpen 26/42. In der Ebene nutze ich nicht einmal das 11 bzw.10er Ritzel zum Strampeln und komme dennoch ganz gut vom Fleck - und ich bin nicht die Langsamste!



28/40 am 26er, korrekt? Da würde mir schon mal ein Gang fehlen und ich fahre diesen Gang extrem viel bergauf. Gleichzeit hab ich noch 2 größere Gänge, die ich nicht oft, aber doch ab und an nutze. Ich sehe ja oft, dass andere schwerere Gänge im steigenden Gelände treten, ich pack das aber nicht. Fehlt mir irgendwie die Kraft. Ich fahre eher über eine höhere Trittfrequenz... In der Ebene kann ich dann eher mal (zum Ausgleich?) nen höheren Gang treten..

D.h. bei 27,5" reicht auch ein 45er Ritzel nicht (mit einerm 28er Blatt) um den gleichen kleinen Gang zu bekommen. Und mit nem noch kleineren Blatt .. Ich müßte es halt mal real probieren, ne ganzen Tour bei mir daheim. Dann würde es mich vielleicht überzeugen


----------



## Aninaj (12. September 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Bin es noch nicht gefahren. Hab mich versucht ans Enduro (entsprechend ohne HR Federung) anzulehnen. Jetzt wird Rahmen grad gechweisst.



Okay, und was versprichst du dir von einem Rahmen, der ähnlich deinem Enduro ist, nur keine Federung hinten hat? Dann kannste doch auch dein Enduro mit geschlossenem Dämpfer fahren, oder? Okay, das HT etwas leichter sein, aber sonst?


----------



## scylla (12. September 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Bin es noch nicht gefahren. Hab mich versucht ans Enduro (entsprechend ohne HR Federung) anzulehnen. Jetzt wird Rahmen grad gechweisst.



Bin mal gespannt wie deine Erfahrung mit dem Konzept ausfallen wird. Kannst ja dann mal kurz hier verlinken, wenn du es zusammen hast und irgendwo einen Fahreindruck dazu schreibst?
Mein Eindruck ist, dass fürs HT etwas andere Regeln gelten als fürs Fully (entsprechend sich auch eine gute HT-Geo von einer guten Fully-Geo durch etwas mehr als durch den Sag am Hinterbau unterscheidet). Zumindest für meine Fahrweise.


----------



## lucie (13. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich müßte es halt mal real probieren, ne ganzen Tour bei mir daheim. Dann würde es mich vielleicht überzeugen



Real klingt gut, besser als immer nur graue Theorie.  Mußt es eben ausprobieren. Ich fahre auch höhere Trittfrequenzen und es funktioniert sehr gut. Paßt aber nun mal nicht jedem. Ist auch wieder so eine Glaubensfrage und wie scylla schon schrieb, es bleibt natürlich ein Kompromiss.
Ich fahre lieber entspannt, für Dich beschaulich  (welche Übersetzung fährst Du denn so auf dem Weg zu den Hügeln?), zu den Trails und habe dann noch genug Reserven für den richtigen Spaß - im Gelände.

Welche Übersetzungen hast Du denn an Deinen Bikes (Kassette, KB)?
Also ich bin früher, vor 100 Jahren, am 26er vorn 22/32 und hinten 11-34 gefahren. Kleinste Übersetzung: 0,64. Heute, 100 Jahre später, fahre ich am 26er HT wie Fully vorn eben 28 und hinten am HT 40 und Fully 42. Kleinste Übersetzung: 0,7 bzw. 0,66. Wow, mit den paar Zehnteln bzw. Hundertsteln Unterschied schafft man natürlich keine steilen oder langen Anstiege mehr. 
Wie gesagt, in den Alpen tut es vorn ein 26er, nutze ich wegen des 650B-Effektes am Fatty auch und komme damit bestens zurecht.


----------



## Aninaj (13. September 2016)

Moin @lucie , du fällst ja auch mit dem Hahn aus dem Bett 



lucie schrieb:


> Real klingt gut, besser als immer nur graue Theorie.  Mußt es eben ausprobieren.



Also eine Tour bei mir bin ich schon mal mit 1x11 gefahren, das ging, war mir aber auf Dauer zu schwer - hab die gefahrene KB/Kassetten Kombi aber grad nicht im Kopf, muss ich noch mal nachfragen. Allerdings ging es da nur bergauf. Also keine Zubringer Tour  Und ansonsten kenne ich niemanden bei mir ums Eck, der 1x11fach fährt, sind alles noch OldSchoolFahrere mit Umwerfer 



> (welche Übersetzung fährst Du denn so auf dem Weg zu den Hügeln?)



Erwischt  Das weiß ich grad gar nicht so genau. Wahrscheinlich aber wirklich wenig auf dem 11er hinten, aber auf dem 14er dann ziemlich sicher schon. 


> Welche Übersetzungen hast Du denn an Deinen Bikes (Kassette, KB)?


Siehe oben das Ritzelrechnerbild - 22/36 zu 11-36 am 27,5 Fully und 22/32 zu 11-34 am HT. Und ich wünsche mir manchmal einen kleineren Gang.

Ich würde also irgendwo immer Abstriche machen müssen (oben oder unten) und ich frage mich, ob das sein muss? Denn 2fach vorn funktioniert für mich und auch wenn die Kette in rauem Gelände etwas klappert, so bietet mir das System den Tretkomfort den ich gerne habe. Einzig die Industrie ist der Meinung ich brauche kein 2fach und baut entsprechend Rahmen, an denen sich kein Umwerfer anbringen läßt


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2016)

1*11 so ein langweiliges Thema. Ich fahre an meinen Bikes, die ich auch mal durch grobes Gelände scheuche, lieber 2fach. Da ist das Schaltwerk nicht so elend lang und auch nicht so teuer wenn kaputt geht.
An der Fanes passt gut ein Sideswing Umwerfer, damit geht vorn das Schalten super leicht und der Zug baumelt nicht unterm Tretlager (hab aber ne 3.0, k.A. wie das bei 5.0 ist).
Gescheite Gabel ist die Mattoc, mit Doppelkammer für leichte Fahrer. Oder Fox36. Die Pike bräuchte nicht nur AWK sondern auch ne andre Dämpfung.
Fanes lässt sich sicherlich mit um 14kg noch seriös genug aufbauen.


----------



## scylla (13. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Einzig die Industrie ist der Meinung ich brauche kein 2fach und baut entsprechend Rahmen, an denen sich kein Umwerfer anbringen läßt



Nicht ganz korrekt!
Früher (keine Ahnung wie das vor 100 Jahren war, ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema ja erst seit 6 ) wurden oft Kompromisse bei der Reifenfreiheit und bei der Rahmenkonstruktion und -geometrie eingegangen, um den notwendigen Umwerfer unterbringen zu können. Wie komplex das sein kann einen Umwerfer korrekt an einem gefederten Fahrrad zu platzieren wurde mir erst richtig bewusst, als ich mal bei der ICB Konstruktion mitgelesen habe. Nachdem die Industrie auf die Meinung kam, wir bräuchten größere Laufräder, wurde die Sache mit dem Umwerfer noch viel komplizierter... schließlich sollten ja immer noch vernünftige Reifenbreiten möglich sein, und die Kettenstreben kurz bleiben. Seit 11-fach sind nun eben einige Hersteller der Meinung, es braucht keinen Kompromiss mehr in der Geometrie und Rahmenkonstruktion, nur um verzweifelt einen Umwerfer dort zu platzieren, wo eigentlich kein Umwerfer Platz hat. Daher lassen ihn einige eben weg. Und andere setzen auf Shimanos Side-Swing Konstruktion, die die Sache zumindest etwas einfacher macht.
Mir persönlich ist es auch lieber, den Umwerfer wegzulassen, wenn eben partout keiner hinpasst. Der Kompromiss, den ich ohne Umwerfer eingehen muss, ist für mich persönlich kleiner als den Kompromiss eines vergurkten Rahmenkonzepts durch z.B. zu geringe Reifenfreiheit oder zu lange Kettenstreben, oder eine nicht-ganz-so-ideale Hinterbauaufhängung.
Man hätte auch einfach die großen Laufräder auslassen können, dann hätten die Umwerfer mehr Platz. Aber nunja, der Käs ist ja eh schon lang gegessen, da bringt es nichts, sich noch darüber aufzuregen


----------



## Fury (13. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1*11 so ein langweiliges Thema. Ich fahre an meinen Bikes, die ich auch mal durch grobes Gelände scheuche, lieber 2fach.


Vollkommen richtig! 

Unverschämt finde ich, dass jeder Einfach-Mist als total ausreichend in der Übersetzungsbandbreite dargestellt wird. Das ist einfach nicht korrekt! Jede zweifach Kombi mit 24/36 oder 22/34 oder - wie ich früher schon gefahren bin - 22/38 hat mit einer halbwegs vernünftigen Kassette eine breitere Übersetzung als jedes Einfach-Gedöns! 1 x 12 eingeschlossen! Mag ja sein, dass es für die Top-Trainierten reicht, aber für das Gros der Biker bestimmt nicht.

Und in Zeiten von Vyro/Hammerschmidt und Co. ist ein Umwerfer auch kein Thema mehr! Gerade die Vyro bietet mit 24/36 vorn (fast) jegliche Übersetzungsmöglichkeit an, ich kann mit der Kassette hinten noch variieren und vor Allem: sie ist leicht und verfügbar!

Auf Umwerfer verzichten: Ja! Auf zweifach verzichten: Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (13. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich würde also irgendwo immer Abstriche machen müssen (oben oder unten) und ich frage mich, ob das sein muss? Denn 2fach vorn funktioniert für mich und auch wenn die Kette in rauem Gelände etwas klappert, so bietet mir das System den Tretkomfort den ich gerne habe. Einzig die Industrie ist der Meinung ich brauche kein 2fach und baut entsprechend Rahmen, an denen sich kein Umwerfer anbringen läßt


ich will Dich nicht nerven, aber gerade mit der Vyro sind Deine Probleme gelöst:

- *2- fach* funktioniert!
- Kette *klappert nicht*!
- *Tret- und* *Schaltkomfort* (keinen schwergängigen Hebel drücken)
- auch an Rahmen *ohne Umwerfermöglichkeit montierbar*!
- mit *11-40(42) Kassette* für 10-fach oder 11-fach problemlos einsetzbar!

Du kannst gerne meine mal probefahren, fürchte nur, das Rad ist zu groß...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2016)

Vyro ist aber noch langweiliger als Thema.

Mach doch erstmal ne Tabelle.


----------



## Fury (13. September 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Interessanter Hinweis, aber wohl etwas zu ausgefallen. Da mal Probezufahren wird wohl fast zur Unmöglichkeit


Für 120 € Aufpreis bekommst Du bei MDE Bikes deine Wunschgeometrie - sofern möglich. Also das MDE Damper 650 wäre schon interessant...

Hier in Action:


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Für 120 € Aufpreis bekommst Du bei MDE Bikes deine Wunschgeometrie - sofern möglich. Also das MDE Damper 650 wäre schon interessant...


Nicht alles was möglich ist, ist auch gut.
Ich finde es vorstellbar mit einem Rahmenbauer gemeinsam ein passendes Konzept zu erarbeiten.
Oder bei einem bestehenden gut laufenden Bike das Sattelrohr etwas kürzer bauen zu lassen.
Alles andere greift doch immer in die gesamte Geometrie ein. Bei einem ausgereiften Bike kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß es dann noch genauso gut funktioniert... 


fury9 schrieb:


> Hier in Action:


Und wo sieht ma wie sich das Bike den Berg hochbewegen läßt? Also nicht als Beifahrer im VW Bus


----------



## roliK (13. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und wo sieht ma wie sich das Bike den Berg hochbewegen läßt? Also nicht als Beifahrer im VW Bus


Warum sollte sich das nicht bergauf halbwegs bewegen lassen? 75° Sitzwinkel, 440mm Kettenstreben, Kurbel + 2 Räder ... alles da. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gescheite Gabel ist die Mattoc, mit Doppelkammer für leichte Fahrer. Oder Fox36. Die Pike bräuchte nicht nur AWK sondern auch ne andre Dämpfung.


Genau, völlig unbrauchbar ohne Spezialtuning, geradezu unfahrbar. Muss ich dringend drauf achten nächstes Mal, wie schlecht die Gabel doch ist.


----------



## lucie (13. September 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Unverschämt finde ich, dass jeder Einfach-Mist als total ausreichend in der Übersetzungsbandbreite dargestellt wird. Das ist einfach nicht korrekt! Jede zweifach Kombi mit 24/36 oder 22/34 oder - wie ich früher schon gefahren bin - 22/38 hat mit einer halbwegs vernünftigen Kassette eine breitere Übersetzung als jedes Einfach-Gedöns! 1 x 12 eingeschlossen! Mag ja sein, dass es für die Top-Trainierten reicht, aber für das Gros der Biker bestimmt nicht.



Wer bitte behauptet das? Hier ging es nicht ausschließlich um die Übersetzungsbandbreite, sondern schlicht und ergreifend um die Möglichkeit vorn 1-fach zu fahren, je nach Einsatzgebiet und -zweck durchaus ausreichend - aber eben schon ein Kompromiss!!!

Früher gab es am MTB sogar 3-fach Kurbel mit 44er KB - damals das Nonplusultra und heute? Aber so hat eben jede Zeit einen Aufhänger, um alles schlecht zu machen, was man selbst nicht mag oder ausprobiert hat.

1x11 oder 1x10 finde ich gar nicht langweilig, ebensowenig wie 2x10, 2x11. Was ich inzwischen grundsätzlich langweilig und völlig unnütz finde, ist die ständig wachsende Zahl neuer Standards - das, was einem von der Bikeindustrie vorgesetzt wird, steht schon in krassem Widerspruch zur Definition eines Standards. Hat so rein gar nichts mit wenigstens ein wenig Nachhaltigkeit zu tun. Aber so lange wir aus dem Vollem schöpfen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (13. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Wer bitte behauptet das? Hier ging es nicht ausschließlich um die Übersetzungsbandbreite, sondern schlicht und ergreifend um die Möglichkeit vorn 1-fach zu fahren, je nach Einsatzgebiet und -zweck durchaus ausreichend - aber eben schon ein Kompromiss!!!
> 
> Früher gab es am MTB sogar 3-fach Kurbel mit 44er KB - damals das Nonplusultra und heute? Aber so hat eben jede Zeit einen Aufhänger, um alles schlecht zu machen, was man selbst nicht mag oder ausprobiert hat.
> 
> 1x11 oder 1x10 finde ich gar nicht langweilig, ebensowenig wie 2x10, 2x11. Was ich inzwischen grundsätzlich langweilig und völlig unnütz finde, ist die ständig wachsende Zahl neuer Standards - das, was einem von der Bikeindustrie vorgesetzt wird, steht schon in krassem Widerspruch zur Definition eines Standards. Hat so rein gar nichts mit wenigstens ein wenig Nachhaltigkeit zu tun. Aber so lange wir aus dem Vollem schöpfen können...


Naja, musst ja nur mal die ganzen Meldungen aufmerksam durchlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
Zwei Zitate:
1 - "„Das letzte Argument für einen Umwerfer ist offiziell tot“, sagt SRAM selbstbewusst in Hinblick auf die neue SRAM Eagle Kassette."
2 - "Leichte Gangwechsel, vollständiger Kettenhalt auch auf ruppigen Trails und eine *Bandbreite, die* *auch für absolut steilste Trails reicht* und *gleichzeitig größere Kettenblätter als vorher ermöglicht*, haben uns begeistert." wohlgemerkt mit 30er Kettenblatt und 50er Ritzel

Mal kurz die Übersetzung ausgerechnet:
30KB/50Ritzel = 0,6

24KB/42Ritzel = 0,57

22KB/40Ritzel = 0,55

nach oben kann sichs jeder selbst ausrechnen...

Ich bin gar nicht gegen Einfach, aber wie ich es drehe und wende, irgendwo muss ich immer einen Kompromiss eingehen. Und verkauft wird mir, dass ich das nicht brauche, was aber nicht stimmt. und wie man liest, bei anderen ebenfalls nicht.

3-fach habe ich jahrelang gefahren, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass mir zweifach reicht, und da hat es Zweifach Schaltungen noch gar nicht gegeben!


----------



## scylla (13. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Alles andere greift doch immer in die gesamte Geometrie ein. Bei einem ausgereiften Bike kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß es dann noch genauso gut funktioniert...



Oberrohrlänge um ein paar mm zu verändern, oder Lenkwinkel um 1 Grad flacher oder steiler machen, geht immer.
Ansonsten dürfte man ja auch nicht mit Winkelsteuersätzen oder Vorbaulängen spielen 
Kritisch wird's dann, wenn man an die Kettenstrebenlänge oder Tretlagerhöhe gehen will. So ganz kritische Punkte, die z.B. die Drehpunkte beeinflussen würden, sind aber bei Custom-Optionen auch oft ausgeschlossen.



lucie schrieb:


> aber eben schon ein Kompromiss!!!



Eben! Es ist auch nur ein Kompromiss aus vielen. Daher würd ich da auch nicht zu viel Wind drum machen.
Genau wie ein Umwerfer auch ein Kompromiss ist, nur halt ein anderer. Man muss sich letztendlich nur entscheiden, welchen Kompromiss man nehmen will.
Was an einem Mtb ist denn kein Kompromiss?
Klebrige Stollenreifen zum Hochfahren sind eh blöd, da hätte ich am liebsten eine schöne Asphaltdecke und mein Rennrad, ach was, am liebsten ein Mopped mit Gasgriff


----------



## lucie (13. September 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> 3-fach habe ich jahrelang gefahren, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass mir zweifach reicht, und da hat es Zweifach Schaltungen noch gar nicht gegeben!



Dito. 

Du hast recht, wenn man all die netten IBC-News Beiträge zu unkritisch liest und für bahre Münze nimmt, was einem die Bikeindustrie einreden will.

Inzwischen ist mir klar, dass mein erstes MTB, welches ich mir vor ca. 27 Jahre gekauft hatte, nicht einmal zum einfachen Radfahren getaugt haben kann.


----------



## Fury (13. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist mir klar, dass mein erstes MTB, welches ich mir vor ca. 27 Jahre gekauft hatte, nicht einmal zum einfachen Radfahren getaugt haben kann.


Wie konnte ich in den 80ern überhaupt mein Wheeler fahren? Das kann man heute wohl nicht mal mehr als radfahren bezeichnen... 

Mein Bike von 2014 ist ja auch schon komplett unfahrbar, total veraltete Geometrie...


----------



## Schwimmer (13. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> ...
> Früher gab es am MTB sogar 3-fach Kurbel mit 44er KB - damals das Nonplusultra und heute? ...



... ja, das ist bestimmt schon 150 Jahre her ...   
... und ich hab's immer noch sooo lieb ...    
Es bringt mich prima den Berg sowohl hoch als auch runter und das auf einem 26" HT ...    ...
... uhuhu ...


----------



## lucie (13. September 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... ja, das ist bestimmt schon 150 Jahre her ...
> ... und ich hab's immer noch sooo lieb ...
> Es bringt mich prima den Berg sowohl hoch als auch runter und das auf einem 26" HT ...    ...
> ... uhuhu ...



Bei 'nem 44er Kettenblatt hätte ich schon massiven irreversiblen Zahnausfall zu verzeichnen, am HT und Fully. 

Kann man dann aber immer noch als Bash benutzen...


----------



## Schwimmer (13. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Bei 'nem 44er Kettenblatt hätte ich schon massiven irreversiblen Zahnausfall zu verzeichnen, am HT und Fully.
> 
> Kann man dann aber immer noch als Bash benutzen...



Ja ja, ihr wilden Mädels ...   
Mit meinen 42 Zähnen komme ich ganz gut klar, das sind ja deutlich mehr als die bei uns zur Grundaustattung
gehörenenden 32 Hackerlein ...


----------



## Votec Tox (28. September 2016)

Und - was gibts Neues? Einen passenden Rahmen gefunden?


----------



## Aninaj (28. September 2016)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rahmen - denke ich mir - und bin daher noch nicht zu einem Entschluss gekommen.

Aktuell in Frage kommen:

Alutech Teibun - da hat sich leider die geplante Probefahrt in Luft aufgelöst (wobei ich ein Fanes probesitzen konnte und das im ersten Eindruck positiv war) und muss daher schauen was sich da noch ergibt. Im Grunde mein Favorit - aber auch immer noch ein Kompromiss.

Nicolai ION 16 - allerdings ist der Preis dermaßen deftig, dass es nur gebraucht in Frage kommt und Rahmengröße S ist nicht grad die häufigste Größe auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.

Last Coal - da hindert mich noch immer die 1x11 Schaltung. Ich weiß, ne Vyro geht, aber überzeugt mich noch nicht so wirklich, zumal ich das "hinter dem Tretlager sitzen" auch nochmal checken muss.

Ich denke es wird eines der Bikes - aber wer weiß - ich habs nicht eilig (auch wenn sich an meinem Fully grad ein paar Baustellen auf tun - hab's Steuerlager geschrottet ) würde aber gerne das Teibun auf jeden Fall testen und das gestaltet sich grad etwas schwieriger als erwartet. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Rahmen mit noch weniger Kompromissen


----------



## Aninaj (14. Oktober 2016)

Sodele, nachdem ich endlich auf nem Teibun saß, hab ich heute bei Alutech ein Angebot angefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2016)

darf ich vorstellen? Das neue kleine Graue...  
Ich bin sehr stolz, denn bis auf das Einpressen des Tretlagers hab ich es wirklich komplett alleine gebaut!


Schneller fertig als geplant, nur die HR-Bremse muss ich nochmal entlüften*, ansonsten ist es fertig für den ersten Test! Aber der kommt wahrscheinlich leider erst in 2 Wochen  Ich bin sooo gespannt 
Die Waage zeigt 13,05 kg und somit ist mein Ziel unter 13kg quasi fast erreicht 

* ich hab es jetzt 5x versucht, aber bekomm es nach einem Leitungswechsel einfach nicht hin...


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2016)

Hübsch 

An sich gefällt mir ja diese Rahmeform, wenn da nicht dieser unsägliche Knick im Sitzrohr wäre - bekommst du die Sattelstütze (125er?) noch weiter rein?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2016)

es ist eine 150er die gerade so mit meiner Schrittlänge passt. Ist jetzt am Anschlag, kann sein dass ich sie noch ein paar mm rausziehen muss. Aber im Vergleich zum Enduro vorher ist der Sattel jetzt ziemlich exakt so niedrig wie vorher!


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2016)

Dann hast du wohl etwas längere Beine als ich  Aber supi, dass es bei dir paßt! Dann viel Spaß bei der ersten Tour!


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2016)

150mm reicht euch als Absenkweg? Ich würd mich da unwohl fühlen 

@Frau Rauscher viel Spaß mit dem Neuen


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> 150mm reicht euch als Absenkweg? Ich würd mich da unwohl fühlen



Wenn ich manche Kommentare hier so lese, brauchts nicht mal 150. Aber ich denke das ist so individuell wie unsere Räder. Ich mag lieber so viel Absenkung wie möglich und anderen reichen 100mm (wobei ich manchmal glaube, die wissen gar nicht wie genial es sich mit deutlich mehr Freiheit über dem Sattel fährt  ).


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Rad, auch wenn ich diese rundgezogenen Unterrohre nicht mag.

150 mm Absenkung für den Sattelfahrstuhl ist doch ganz ok. Mir müssen 125 mm langen, wegen der Optik. Ja, ich mag die Lenkerbedienung nicht haben und KS hat die 150 mm bis jetzt immer nur damit im Programm, leider. Naja, ich fahre ja auch nicht das, was scylla so fährt. Und notfalls muss halt zusätzlich noch manuell angesenkt werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2016)

@Chaotenkind: KS Supernatural gibts 150mm ohne Remote. Hab iwo den Hebel noch liegen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Oktober 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> 150mm reicht euch als Absenkweg? Ich würd mich da unwohl fühlen
> 
> @Frau Rauscher viel Spaß mit dem Neuen



mehr als 150mm gehen bei nem Größe S Rahmen und einer fernbedienbaren Sattelstütze nicht... Also mir fällt kein Rahmen ein der da mehr bietet... (lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren  )
Mir reichten ja bisher auch die 125mm, nur dass ich bei langen sehr technischen Abfahrten nochmal 2cm extra abgesenkt habe. DA habe ich jetzt keinen Spielraum mehr. Die Stütze ist wo sie ist, aber ich bin froh dass ich nicht mehr ständig dran rumstellen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mehr als 150mm gehen bei nem Größe S Rahmen und einer fernbedienbaren Sattelstütze nicht... Also mir fällt kein Rahmen ein der da mehr bietet... (lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren  )



Ich kenne ein Liteville 301 in S mit einer 170er Stütze, ins Last Coal paßt mit Sicherheit auch eine rein. Eigentlich jeder S-Rahmen mit einem geraden Sitzrohr kann eine längere Stütze aufnehmen. Die Frage ist eher, ob die Fahrerin / der Fahrer dann noch an die Pedale kommt (bzw. wenn ja, ob da nicht ein M Rahmen passender wäre)


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mit S Rahmen gut 26-27cm, die ich meinen Sattel versenken kann. Und ich würde nicht viel weniger haben wollen, weniger als 20cm wäre mir ein nogo. Ok, dafür verzichte ich auch auf eine Remotestütze und mache sonstige Verrenkungen (flach bauender Stützenkopf, flach bauender Sattel, etc)
Deswegen bekomme ich auch regelmäßig Wutanfälle, wenn ich die Sitzrohrlängen bei den kleinen Rahmen sehe. Am besten noch garniert mit einem hübschen Knick, so dass noch viel weniger geht  Damit schließen sich einfach 98% aller Rahmen für mich kategorisch aus. >40cm Sitzrohr, Knick, schwup und raus aus der Auswahl.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein Liteville 301 in S mit einer 170er Stütze, ins Last Coal paßt mit Sicherheit auch eine rein. Eigentlich jeder S-Rahmen mit einem geraden Sitzrohr kann eine längere Stütze aufnehmen. Die Frage ist eher, ob die Fahrerin / der Fahrer dann noch an die Pedale kommt (bzw. wenn ja, ob da nicht ein M Rahmen passender wäre)



okay, bei meinem Ex-Liteville wäre eine 150er vielleicht gerade noch gegangen... mehr aber nicht, und ich hab schon ne 80er Schrittlänge...
Aber wie auch immer, ich bin jetzt mit der 150er echt zufrieden


----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2016)

Hab einen einzigen Rahmen gefunden mit 380mm Sitzrohr: Mondraker Dune. Das kann von der Länge aber auch fast mit einem Geometron mithalten...

390 bieten Lapierre & Last, 
393 Transition, 
394 Trek, 
395 Banshee

Falls das jemanden interessiert


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Oktober 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab einen einzigen Rahmen gefunden mit 380mm Sitzrohr: Mondraker Dune. Das kann von der Länge aber auch fast mit einem Geometron mithalten...
> 
> 390 bieten Lapierre & Last,
> 393 Transition,
> ...


MDE Damper dürfte auch dazugehören ?


----------



## Aninaj (19. Oktober 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> MDE Damper dürfte auch dazugehören ?



Du magst das Bike, ge? 

Ja, mit 390 mm gehört der Rahmen auch dazu. Ich erhebe auch keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Oktober 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: KS Supernatural gibts 150mm ohne Remote. Hab iwo den Hebel noch liegen...


 
Echt? Habe halt die Dropzone im Argon. Hat am Gardasee völlig gereicht. Ist aber auch die Frage, wieviel Einstecktiefe die Sattelrohre hergeben. Nicolai reibt sie ja nicht bis quasi zum Tretlager runter aus.
Beim Helius passt maximal die 125er rein bei ner Sattelrohrlänge von 38 cm. Das Argon hat die gleiche Sattelrohrlänge.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2016)

Ausreiben geht ja auch nachträglich...allerdings geht das im Bikeladen meist nur so 30cm weit. Daher Rahmen einschicken (bei Alutech haben sie auch eine Spezial-Ahle, die um die Kurve geht - damit es keine Kante gibt und das Sitzrohr reisst).
Mir reicht eine Versenkstütze beim Stolperbiken eh nicht, da die ja höher baut komplett versenkt als eine normale Stütze. Das merkt man auch bei 54er Sitzrohr und 1m SL.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2016)

Hm, wäre ne Überlegung. Habe ja noch meinen alten Wildsaurahmen, auch mit 38er Sattelrohr. Da mir ne Boxxer mit 165 mm Federweg und 1/1/8 Steuerrohr angeboten wurde, denke ich gerade über einen Wiederaufbau nach. Das Sattelrohr muss ohnehin ausgerieben werden, da es noch ein Modell mit 30 mm Sattelrohrweite ist, und deshalb nur die Sattelstütze von Alutech passt. Wobei sich die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Sattelfahrstuhls nicht direkt ergibt, da ich das Gerät mit Sicherheit nicht mehr bergauf fahren möchte. Der letzte Aufbau hatte gute 17 kg und die Boxxer wird es nicht leichter machen. Naja, vielleicht wegen etwaiger kurzer Gegenanstiege...grübel...


----------

